# Es imposible volver a la normalidad.



## El Bebé Lejías (27 Nov 2021)

La normalidad no es que no vaya a volver, no, es que no puede volver. Ni aunque quisiéramos.

La gente habla de a ver cuándo acaba esto, a ver cuándo acaba lo otro y podemos volver a "lo de antes".La gente pasa por alto que, aunque se acabe con el virus y no se deje ni el más mínimo rastro de él, *no es el virus lo que ha modificado su realdad y su comportamiento*. Quiero decir, el comportamiento de la gente no se ha modificado porque un día salió a la calle y vio carretillas de muertos y se quedó en casa durante casi 2 años y decidió no trabajar ni salir por la noche. NO. Eso no pasó nunca. Lo que modificó la realidad de la gente fueron las imposiciones y dictados de un estado que dijo "tú no puedes", y la gente no pudo. Es por ello que la existencia o no del virus, que se le extermine o no, es irrelevante para la normalidad, pues *son los dictados del estado y no el virus* lo que la determinan.

Aunque eso no fuera así, que lo es, supongamos que el virus desaparece de la faz de la tierra. Y ahora volvemos a como antes. ¿Como antes? a ver. ¿Como antes a qué? ¿A creer en una consititución que ha sido violada tantas veces, y de forma tan brutal y sin consecuencia ninguna, durante este tiempo que es imposible no pensar ya que la constitución es más puta que las gallinas? Si no fuera tan puta habría habido alguna consecuencia, hombre, que hay que estar muy ciego.

¿Quién coño quiere volver a una normalidad en la que* los jueces se han pasado todas las leyes por el forro de los cojones *y han permitido que se secuestre a 45 millones de personas durante 3 meses? ¿Cómo vamos a volver a una normalidad en la que el secuestrador no afronta ni la más mínima de las consecuencias (ni la dimisón siquiera), sino que además se permite el lujo de prohibirte trabajar (hola, art. 35 de las Constitución Española) y sus colegas de congreso, algunos, hasta te amenazan con obligarte a llevar un pasaporte interno de "buen ciudadano"?

¿Cómo quieres volver a leer un periódico, el que sea, y no recordar que *500 millones de euros en publicidad institucional bastaron para que todas esas putas que se llaman periodistas miraran para otro lado mientras se pisoteaban todos tus derechos*? Esos millones hicieron hasta que te animaran a aplaudir mientras eras totalmente aplastado.

¿Cómo cojones vas a volver a una normalidad donde Marhuenda, por poner un ejemplo, La Razón, despide a Alfonso Ussía (su mejor columnista, de leeejos) por criticar al gobierno? ¿Estamos locos? ¡Por criticar al gobierno del PSOE y Podemos! ¡La Razón! ¿Cómo se puede olvidar eso, quién puede mirar a la cara a ese tipo o a su periódico sin pensar que no son más que basura vendida al régimen? Jugando a que son una cosa para después en el momento de la verdad pegarte una puñalada y mostrarte que son otra dejándote indefenso.

Y bueno, yo supongo que a Alfonso Ussía le importará poco, y que ni lo leerá ni leches, pero me gustaría agradecerle que tuviera el valor de hacer lo que hizo. Un loco, que soy yo, en alguna parte, le agradece su sacrificio y se acuerda de lo que hizo. Lo mismo a Fray Josefo, que hasta hace poco no sabía ni quién era, pero yo no estoy dispuesto a olvidar que en este régimen* los supuestos "liberales" ejecutan en público y sin ningún pudor a sus trabajadore por defender la libertad*.

¿Vas a creer en la libertad de prensa en este régimen de nuevo, cuando acabe todo? Habría que estar loco, ¿verdad Fedeguico? "La normalidad" no puede volver.

¿Qué tipo de imbécil va a ir a votar pensando que votar a otro va a suponer alguna diferencia, cuando ni un puñetero partido nacional se opuso a un estado de alarma que te secuestró en tu casa y te arruinó?

¿Voy a volver a a votar a VOX después de escucharles gritar "¡viva la guardia civil!" "¡viva la policía nacional!" mientras* la policía* nacional estaba derribando puertas de ciudadanos,* allanando moradas *por la cara* y pisoteando derechos constitucionales* *mientras *los miserables *jueces *de este miserable régimen hacían, y *hacen *todavía,* la vista gorda con la Ley Orgánica 2/1986, de 13 de marzo, de Fuerzas y Cuerpos de Seguridad*?. Los va a volver a votar Supu, así de claro. Y al resto de partidos ni los menciono porque no es ni necesario, tal es la forma en la que son enemigos de los españoles.

¿Vas a sentarte a tomar una cerveza mientras ves a los chavales en el parque jugar, y vas a olvidar que *este régimen de mierda les dio más derechos a un perro (literalmente) que a tus hijos*? He perdido la cuenta de los niños que conozco que tuvieron que ir al médico por problemas derivados del secuestro. Los hubo desde que entraron en una depresión atroz hasta incluso que directamente dejaron de hablar, así , por las buenas, no hablaron más. "Pues al mío no le pasó nada...." Bien Charo, ok, me alegro, que Dios te lo conseve, pero no todo el mundo tuvo tanta suerte.

*Ya tus derechos no son tuyos, ni eres libre por el mero hecho de ser un ser humano. Ahora tus derechos*, y los de cualquier niño también (no hay piedad con ellos por el mero hecho de ser críos) *emanan del estado* y punto. *Y cuando el estado quiere, el estado te los quita*. Ya no es el estado quien defiende tus derechos, ahora es el que te los otorga o no, así, si pudor ninguno.


*¿Qué normalidad queréis recuperar? ¿Cómo se podría ser tan arrastrado y poco hombre (o mujer, que me perdonen las cargas públicas de igualdá) como para pretender que todo eso jamás suceció?.*

Para mí volver a la normalidad es literalmente imposible, independientemente de ningún virus. Y me sorprende que alguien que tenga dos neuronas sea capaz de hacerlo. El régimen de mierda en el que vivimos ha mostrado su verdadera cara y aquellos que no estamos ciegos la hemos visto clara y nítidamente, y yo por lo menos no estoy dispuesto a olvidarla.

Y al que venga a decir "yo ya lo sabía", pues felicidades. Lo importante no es saberlo sino no olvidarlo nunca. Ahora deberíamos saberlo todos y no olvidarlo ninguno. Yo no quiero esa normalidad. Yo no quiero este régimen. *No podría volver a estar tan ciego ni queriendo después de haber visto todo lo que he visto*. Y eso, repito, es independiente de ningún virus.

Delenda est el régimen del 78. Y los que han montado todo esto no pueden irse de rositas, de ninguna manera. No hay normalidad posible ya.


----------



## dangerbyte (27 Nov 2021)

Ahora en lo que estamos es en una sub-normalidad, volver a la normalidad es imposible.


----------



## El Bebé Lejías (27 Nov 2021)

dangerbyte dijo:


> Ahora en lo que estamos es en una sub-normalidad, volver a la normalidad es imposible.



Es imposible, ni aunque se quiera y, además, no debería quererse pues no se debe olvidar todo lo que han hecho. Es lo que yo digo. Aunque me lo ofrecieran no lo querría, porque una "vieja normalidad" que permite que se haya pisoteado a las personas como se ha hecho y se sigue haciendo es una "vieja normalidad" que debe ser arrasada.


----------



## El Bebé Lejías (27 Nov 2021)

Y no es de covid de lo que hablo en el artículo, censor de mierda, así que quita tus sucias manos de mi post, hijo de puta.


----------



## socrates99 (27 Nov 2021)

Un subnormal no puede volver a la normalidad


----------



## El Bebé Lejías (27 Nov 2021)

socrates99 dijo:


> Un subnormal no puede volver a la normalidad



La subnormalidad es la normalidad del subnormal. Aun así hay muchos tipos de subnormalidades, y el subnormal no debería querer tampoco volver a la "vieja subnormalidad". Aunque probablemente lo esté deseando, teniendo en cuenta que es subnormal.


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (27 Nov 2021)

La normalidad es ya imposible que vuelva, se irán inventando variante tras variante y la borregada seguirá tragando y tragando al punto de que el uso de bozal y demás será una "costumbre"

Cada día se hace más real la novela "un mundo feliz" en donde la misma gente va a celebrar el fin de sus libertades


----------



## Jevitronka (27 Nov 2021)

Aquí ya vivimos como siempre. Ni dios con mascarilla en bares y hablando de problemas cotidianos


----------



## D_M (27 Nov 2021)

Buen hilo. Está todo enmierdado, y no es en España solamente, es a nivel global.
Añadiría a tu comentario que tampoco se volverá a la normalidad por otras cosas como:

* El dolor que sienten familiares y amigos de los que se han suicidado por todo lo que está pasando.
* El dolor que sienten familiares y amigos de los mayores que dejaron morir en residencias.
* El rencor que sienten familiares, amigos, conocidos, compañeros de trabajo etc que entraron en discusiones de "todos tenemos que estar vacunados" vs "no me voy a vacunar".

El daño ya está hecho.


----------



## DR TRUTH (27 Nov 2021)

ni olvido ni perdón,
muerte al estado y a todos sus perros,
y castigos ejemplares para que no vuelva a suceder, 
esa es la única solución


----------



## juantxxxo (27 Nov 2021)

Zbeeks 1235 dijo:


> La normalidad es ya imposible que vuelva, se irán inventando variante tras variante y la borregada seguirá tragando y tragando al punto de que el uso de bozal y demás será una "costumbre"
> 
> Cada día se hace más real la novela "un mundo feliz" en donde la misma gente va a celebrar el fin de sus libertades



A mí particularmente "me la trae floja", disfruté de otras épocas donde salíamos oh, sin móvil!!!!! Me da realmente mucha pena por los chavalitos porque se van a comer esta mierda.


----------



## batone79 (27 Nov 2021)

Hemos visto como los países han tomado las mismas medidas en diferentes tiempos, es decir esas medidas tiránicas vienen centralizadas desde algún sitio, quizá uno de los fines de imponer esas medidas es la desacreditacion de todos y cada uno de los partidos políticos de cada país y por último imponer algún otro modelo, sin que antes la sociedad se haya organizado por sí misma.


----------



## Lukytrike (27 Nov 2021)

¿Cómo era aquello de que los borregos se pasan toda su vida con miedo al lobo y al final es su amado pastor el que se los come?


----------



## Tiresias (27 Nov 2021)

Hay una cosa que se llama Ley Natural.

Por muchas tergiversaciones que le den a la realidad, por mucho dinero que gasten en mentir y engañar, esa ley no va a cambiar. El ser humano es un ser libre porque tiene voluntad, luego en algún momento se liberará de sus cadenas, no está hecho para ser esclavo o animal de granja.

La presión a la que nos están sometiendo no tiene ningún recorrido, no hay sociedad que sobreviva siendo gobernada por farsantes, mentirosos y codiciosos.

La gente que se acomoda y se humilla en esta anormalidad está condenada a extinguirse


----------



## Sawa (27 Nov 2021)

Up


----------



## R_Madrid (27 Nov 2021)

la nueva normalidad consiste en acostumbrarse a ver el mundo arder

intenta cogerle el gustillo, porque total, no puedes cambiar nada…


----------



## nosinmiFalcon (27 Nov 2021)

El Bebé Lejías dijo:


> La normalidad no es que no vaya a volver, no, es que no puede volver. Ni aunque quisiéramos.
> 
> La gente habla de a ver cuándo acaba esto, a ver cuándo acaba lo otro y podemos volver a "lo de antes".La gente pasa por alto que, aunque se acabe con el virus y no se deje ni el más mínimo rastro de él, *no es el virus lo que ha modificado su realdad y su comportamiento*. Quiero decir, el comportamiento de la gente no se ha modificado porque un día salió a la calle y vio carretillas de muertos y se quedó en casa durante casi 2 años y decidió no trabajar ni salir por la noche. NO. Eso no pasó nunca. Lo que modificó la realidad de la gente fueron las imposiciones y dictados de un estado que dijo "tú no puedes", y la gente no pudo. Es por ello que la existencia o no del virus, que se le extermine o no, es irrelevante para la normalidad, pues *son los dictados del estado y no el virus* lo que la determinan.
> 
> ...



Efectivamente la normalidad se perdió para siempre. Ahora llegá una nueva normalidad a la que cada cual se tendrá que adaptar como mejor le dicte su conciencia. Desde mi punto de vista la mas digna y necesaria sería a través de un enfoque subversivo, pero no espero gran cosa de los borregos que nos rodean.


----------



## propellerman (27 Nov 2021)

Tranquilos que Sanchinflas proveerá


----------



## Dictadura Sanchista (27 Nov 2021)

Está claro que 2019 no va a volver porque los borregos no quieren que vuelva.
Y no os confundais, esto no tiene nada que ver con el coronatimo. Si algún día dan por amortizada la plandemia nos joderan la vida con el cuento climático y ahí sí que nos vamos a reír.


----------



## El Bebé Lejías (27 Nov 2021)

Dictadura Sanchista dijo:


> Está claro que 2019 no va a volver porque los borregos no quieren que vuelva.
> Y no os confundais, esto no tiene nada que ver con el coronatimo. Si algún día dan por amortizada la plandemia nos joderan la vida con el cuento climático y ahí sí que nos vamos a reír.



No estoy de acuerdo. Los borregos matarían a su padre para que volviera. Serían felices de nuevo en exactamente el mismo sitema que ha permitido y permite una aberración como la que estamos viviendo, y una violación extrema de sus derechos fundamentales.

Yo, sin embargo, no puedo olvidar ni lo que han hecho ni lo que la vieja normalidad permitió y permite. Yo la vieja normalidad la quiero dinamitada con todos sus responsables entre rejas. Cualquiera que pueda volver a hacer una vida "normal" olvidando todo lo que le han hecho es pura escoria.


----------



## Apretrujillos (27 Nov 2021)

Han grabado en la cabeza de los borregos, la pandemia, confinamiento, la pandemia, confinamiento, la pandemia, confinamiento, la pandemia, confinamiento, la pandemia, confinamiento, la pandemia, confinamiento, la pandemia, confinamiento, la pandemia, confinamiento, la pandemia, confinamiento, la pandemia, confinamiento, la pandemia, confinamiento, la pandemia, confinamiento, la pandemia, confinamiento, la pandemia, confinamiento, la pandemia, confinamiento, la pandemia, confinamiento, la pandemia, confinamiento, la pandemia, confinamiento, la pandemia, confinamiento, la pandemia, confinamiento, la pandemia, confinamiento, la pandemia, confinamiento, la pandemia, confinamiento, la pandemia, confinamiento, la pandemia, confinamiento, la pandemia, confinamiento, la pandemia, confinamiento, la pandemia, confinamiento, la pandemia, confinamiento, la pandemia, confinamiento, la pandemia, confinamiento, la pandemia, confinamiento, la pandemia, confinamiento, la pandemia, confinamiento, la pandemia, confinamiento, la pandemia, confinamiento, la pandemia, confinamiento, la pandemia, confinamiento, la pandemia, confinamiento, la pandemia, confinamiento, la pandemia, confinamiento, la pandemia, confinamiento, la pandemia, confinamiento, la pandemia, confinamiento, la pandemia, confinamiento, la pandemia, confinamiento, la pandemia, confinamiento, la pandemia, confinamiento, la pandemia, confinamiento,

Y asi quieren que sea


----------



## Red Herring (27 Nov 2021)

La antigua normalidad o la de la crisis de paro ,miseria soledad y depresión?


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (27 Nov 2021)

*si ABBA con nosotros
¿ quien contra nosotros ?*
21 nov 2021















HONESTAMENTE
ESTOY FLIPANDO
No quiero hacerme aqui como si supiera algo mas que vosotros
por que estou FLI PAN DO   
​


----------



## grom (27 Nov 2021)

El Bebé Lejías dijo:


> La normalidad no es que no vaya a volver, no, es que no puede volver. Ni aunque quisiéramos.
> 
> La gente habla de a ver cuándo acaba esto, a ver cuándo acaba lo otro y podemos volver a "lo de antes".La gente pasa por alto que, aunque se acabe con el virus y no se deje ni el más mínimo rastro de él, *no es el virus lo que ha modificado su realdad y su comportamiento*. Quiero decir, el comportamiento de la gente no se ha modificado porque un día salió a la calle y vio carretillas de muertos y se quedó en casa durante casi 2 años y decidió no trabajar ni salir por la noche. NO. Eso no pasó nunca. Lo que modificó la realidad de la gente fueron las imposiciones y dictados de un estado que dijo "tú no puedes", y la gente no pudo. Es por ello que la existencia o no del virus, que se le extermine o no, es irrelevante para la normalidad, pues *son los dictados del estado y no el virus* lo que la determinan.
> 
> ...



No te apures. No vamos a volver a la normalidad.

El objetivo final es que occidente deje de consumir recursos. Excepto la elite, claro.
Y eso se hace a traves de genocidio (virus, vacuna, cierre sanitario), disminucion de natalidad (aborto, feminismo, lgtb) y empobrecimiento (cambio climatico).

Van a estrujar el tema del virus todo lo posible. Si en algun momento la gente protesta o se satura y no obedece, cambiaran a otro tema.

La nueva normalidad es el proceso de convertir la sociedad occidental en una tercermundista.


----------



## Ritalapollera (27 Nov 2021)

El Bebé Lejías dijo:


> La normalidad no es que no vaya a volver, no, es que no puede volver. Ni aunque quisiéramos.
> 
> La gente habla de a ver cuándo acaba esto, a ver cuándo acaba lo otro y podemos volver a "lo de antes".La gente pasa por alto que, aunque se acabe con el virus y no se deje ni el más mínimo rastro de él, *no es el virus lo que ha modificado su realdad y su comportamiento*. Quiero decir, el comportamiento de la gente no se ha modificado porque un día salió a la calle y vio carretillas de muertos y se quedó en casa durante casi 2 años y decidió no trabajar ni salir por la noche. NO. Eso no pasó nunca. Lo que modificó la realidad de la gente fueron las imposiciones y dictados de un estado que dijo "tú no puedes", y la gente no pudo. Es por ello que la existencia o no del virus, que se le extermine o no, es irrelevante para la normalidad, pues *son los dictados del estado y no el virus* lo que la determinan.
> 
> ...



Coincido 100%, la única en manera de recuperar la normalidad es que el 1% (por decir algo) de despiertos acabáramos con el resto de HDLGP que nos han robado nuestras vidas. Y eso jamás pasará.

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Honkytonk Man (27 Nov 2021)

El Bebé Lejías dijo:


> La normalidad no es que no vaya a volver, no, es que no puede volver. Ni aunque quisiéramos.
> 
> La gente habla de a ver cuándo acaba esto, a ver cuándo acaba lo otro y podemos volver a "lo de antes".La gente pasa por alto que, aunque se acabe con el virus y no se deje ni el más mínimo rastro de él, *no es el virus lo que ha modificado su realdad y su comportamiento*. Quiero decir, el comportamiento de la gente no se ha modificado porque un día salió a la calle y vio carretillas de muertos y se quedó en casa durante casi 2 años y decidió no trabajar ni salir por la noche. NO. Eso no pasó nunca. Lo que modificó la realidad de la gente fueron las imposiciones y dictados de un estado que dijo "tú no puedes", y la gente no pudo. Es por ello que la existencia o no del virus, que se le extermine o no, es irrelevante para la normalidad, pues *son los dictados del estado y no el virus* lo que la determinan.
> 
> ...



No se trata del Régimen del 78. Se trata del Nuevo orden Mundial. Los confinamientos han sido y están siendo mundiales, hasta en Estados Unidos, que es la única democracia verdadera que existe.


----------



## Honkytonk Man (27 Nov 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Aquí ya vivimos como siempre. Ni dios con mascarilla en bares y hablando de problemas cotidianos



En Madrid, nadie usa ya mascarillas en los bares y los restaurantes. Salvo los camareros.


----------



## Honkytonk Man (27 Nov 2021)

Tiresias dijo:


> Hay una cosa que se llama Ley Natural.
> 
> Por muchas tergiversaciones que le den a la realidad, por mucho dinero que gasten en mentir y engañar, esa ley no va a cambiar. El ser humano es un ser libre porque tiene voluntad, luego en algún momento se liberará de sus cadenas, no está hecho para ser esclavo o animal de granja.
> 
> ...



¿Que no? En España nos han INFECTADO de tercer mundo. Éramos uno de los países más seguros de LA PUTA TIERRA, y ahora hay violaciones y asesinatos a diario. ¿Ves protestas? Yo lo que veo es que el PSOE obtendría 110 escaños a día de hoy y podría seguir gobernando con los etarras, los golpistas catalufos y los bolivarianos. España es una sociedad enferma.


----------



## Lukytrike (27 Nov 2021)

La normalidad históricamente ha sido la dictadura, el dominio de las élites sobre el resto.

Pudimos salir de esa "normalidad" durante muchas décadas, hasta hace poco, con las pseudodemocrácias, con los estados de derecho. Parece que también las élites estaban cómodas en esa posición.

Ahora han decidido por alguna razón (superpoblación, robótica, recursos), volver a la antigua "normalidad". Quizás son ciclos.


----------



## Schopenhart (27 Nov 2021)

Yo creo que he visto todo lo que tenía que ver y no me interesa ya nada, sólo quiero ver el mundo arder.


----------



## corolaria (27 Nov 2021)

Schopenhart dijo:


> Yo creo que he visto todo lo que tenía que ver y no me interesa ya nada, sólo quiero ver el mundo arder.




Anda que no te queda aún que ver. Ciudades enteras arrasadas, hambrunas, auténticas pandemias (no esta de mentira), y miles de desgracias más que millones de personas han sufrido a lo largo de la historia y muchas otras sufren hoy día.

Lo que ha quedado en evidencia es la burbuja artificial en la que nos movemos y vivimos, tan aislada y separada de lo que realmente es la vida de verdad y de lo que realmente importa.


----------



## Switch_46 (27 Nov 2021)

El Bebé Lejías dijo:


> La normalidad no es que no vaya a volver, no, es que no puede volver. Ni aunque quisiéramos.
> 
> La gente habla de a ver cuándo acaba esto, a ver cuándo acaba lo otro y podemos volver a "lo de antes".La gente pasa por alto que, aunque se acabe con el virus y no se deje ni el más mínimo rastro de él, *no es el virus lo que ha modificado su realdad y su comportamiento*. Quiero decir, el comportamiento de la gente no se ha modificado porque un día salió a la calle y vio carretillas de muertos y se quedó en casa durante casi 2 años y decidió no trabajar ni salir por la noche. NO. Eso no pasó nunca. Lo que modificó la realidad de la gente fueron las imposiciones y dictados de un estado que dijo "tú no puedes", y la gente no pudo. Es por ello que la existencia o no del virus, que se le extermine o no, es irrelevante para la normalidad, pues *son los dictados del estado y no el virus* lo que la determinan.
> 
> ...



No me he leído todo el tostón pero te voy a explicar el por qué NO va a volver la normalidad, tal y como la conociamos, por lo menos dentro de los próximos 2 años mínimo: 

Mientras por la tele te estén bombardeando con sandeces, la gente carente de criterio seguirá en su mojón mental. Eso para empezar.

El verdadero problema de esto es que los que se suponen que tienen que mantener centrada la sociedad, son los primeros que no han sido capaces de hacerlo si no más bien todo lo contrario, esto les ha venido de perlas para dividirla y hacer que se enfrenten unos contra otros. Ya no digamos la gestión de la pandemia, ha sido nefasta. La información que pulula por internet es caótica y sin confirmar si es veraz. La verdad es que nunca en mi vida creí que esto podría ocurrir, ciertamente acojona porque esto es algo similar a los judios y los nazis. 

El virus como tal no se va a ir, es la nueva "gripe" del siglo 21, de la misma forma que la influenza lo fue a principios del siglo XX. Tenemos que aprender a convivir con ello y asumir que será la nueva normalidad dentro de los próximos 100 años, hasta que salte una nueva generación de virus que puede ocurrir en cualquier momento. Hasta que la humanidad no adquiera la nueva inmunidad de grupo y el virus empiece a dejar de ser una amenaza, van a caer muchísimos grupos de personas de todas las edades, hasta yo mismo puedo caer incluso, pero es el precio a pagar por la evolución. 

La desinformación que hay en todos los niveles es acojonante, y no digamos la manipulación. Yo directamente ni siquiera veo la TV, solo la enciendo para ver el tiempo y luego a DMAX para ver algún documental chorra. Del resto ni la enciendo. 

Nadie entiende los principios básicos de una vacuna, se piensan que porque te la inoculan ya eres invencible y el virus y sus variantes no te van a afectar, craso error, porque lo que hacen es inocularte una variante, pero hay ahora mismo más de mil mutaciones, todas similares que con la vacuna puede que sobrelleves el virus pero no te hace inmune a el. Ahora espera la nueva variante con las 32 mutaciones en las espigas. Para reír. 

Lo peor de todo esto es que la consecuencias de la vacuna como tal, no se saben a ciencia cierta, puesto que un estudio de una vacuna mínimo son 5 años, y si todo sale bien recién se empieza a inocular en personas. Esta vacuna se ha sacado en menos de un año porque así lo ha exigido la sociedad, pero ha sido una prueba de campo y no se sabe sus secuelas ya que cada persona es un cosmos. Somos a día de hoy sus cobayas, por eso no se hacen responsables, porque ni ellos mismos saben las secuelas que generan. Una cosa es la experimentación con ratas, en un entorno cerrado y controlado, en donde si algo sabe mal se estudia, se corrige y se vuelve a probar. La vacuna de hoy es sencillamente un placebo para que la sociedad siga su vida, pero realmente dice mucho cuando los propios laboratorios te dicen que tu supuesta inmunidad solo dura 6 meses con pauta completa. Están en pañales con este virus.


----------



## propellerman (27 Nov 2021)

grom dijo:


> No te apures. No vamos a volver a la normalidad.
> 
> El objetivo final es que occidente deje de consumir recursos. Excepto la elite, claro.
> Y eso se hace a traves de genocidio (virus, vacuna, cierre sanitario), disminucion de natalidad (aborto, feminismo, lgtb) y empobrecimiento (cambio climatico).
> ...




De mandar a la miseria a sus componentes; es a lo que estamos destinados desde que se tiró abajo el muro de Berlín. 

El comunismo es basura, pero actuaba cómo contrapeso a los posibles excesos del poder económico en los países democráticos por la amenaza que representaba su posible extensión por el mundo para ese poder; ahora no hay contrapeso y les importa un bledo que las masas vivan en la miseria; y desde un *punto de vista puramente práctico* es una forma de pensar lógica


----------



## Pagaaloslistoscontudinero (27 Nov 2021)

¡ Lo que no habeis entendido es que nunca ha habido normalidad !
Vivimos en un sistema satánico donde casi todo es un engaño, y solo los iluminados son capaces de percatarse de ello y de actuar para no ser afectado por él.
¿O acaso antes de la plandemia todo era idílico y maravilloso?
Solo que ahora se está agudizando.


----------



## silenus (27 Nov 2021)

Totalmente de acuerdo con el OP, solo que esto es mucho más grande que el podrido R78, esto es a escala mundial.

Y me temo que es solo el principio, cuando decidan acabar (los de arriba) con la psicosis del bicho nos harán lo del apagón o el cambio climático.

Pero el R78 debe ser derroído, hágase.


----------



## MITIO (27 Nov 2021)

Simples aprendices.
No llegaron ni a becarios:


----------



## El Bebé Lejías (27 Nov 2021)

Switch_46 dijo:


> No me he leído todo el tostón pero te voy a explicar el por qué NO va a volver la normalidad, tal y como la conociamos, por lo menos dentro de los próximos 2 años mínimo:
> 
> Mientras por la tele te estén bombardeando con sandeces, la gente carente de criterio seguirá en su mojón mental. Eso para empezar.
> 
> ...



Para ser honestos, ya que no te has leído "mi tostón" me pareció justo que yo no me leyera el tuyo.


----------



## ecoñomixta (27 Nov 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Aquí ya vivimos como siempre. Ni dios con mascarilla en bares y hablando de problemas cotidianos



Claro, claro. Todo en orden


----------



## CocoVin (27 Nov 2021)

Pero si ya nos lo dijo el negro de la OMS y el calvo del foro de Davos cuando empezó todo esto. JAMÁS SE VOLVERÁ A LA VIEJA NORMALIDAD.

Vamos encaminados a la normalidad que ellos quieren.


Contra antes lo asimile menos sufrirá.


----------



## daesrd (27 Nov 2021)

El Bebé Lejías dijo:


> La normalidad no es que no vaya a volver, no, es que no puede volver. Ni aunque quisiéramos.
> 
> La gente habla de a ver cuándo acaba esto, a ver cuándo acaba lo otro y podemos volver a "lo de antes".La gente pasa por alto que, aunque se acabe con el virus y no se deje ni el más mínimo rastro de él, *no es el virus lo que ha modificado su realdad y su comportamiento*. Quiero decir, el comportamiento de la gente no se ha modificado porque un día salió a la calle y vio carretillas de muertos y se quedó en casa durante casi 2 años y decidió no trabajar ni salir por la noche. NO. Eso no pasó nunca. Lo que modificó la realidad de la gente fueron las imposiciones y dictados de un estado que dijo "tú no puedes", y la gente no pudo. Es por ello que la existencia o no del virus, que se le extermine o no, es irrelevante para la normalidad, pues *son los dictados del estado y no el virus* lo que la determinan.
> 
> ...



Llevamos más de 20 años con anormalidad, ésto no acabará hasta que llegue el rey de Israel que será el rey del mundo, elimine la masoneria, y ponga todo en su sitio.
*Leer Los protocolos de los sabios de Sion a partir del protocolo 12 creo. En realidad son los últimos protocolos. EWn los primeros hablan de como van a desmoraliozar a occidente, y despues hablan de que pasado un siglo mas o menos, es decir ya, se quitaran la careta y montarán lo que tienen planeado. 
Para construir hay que destruir primero, que es lo que llevan haciendo mas de un siglo.

Se acabarán las democracias, l*as mujeres* volverán a la cocina, los jueces serán justos o les caerá un castigo ejemplar, los partidos políticos fuera, etc, etc. Por supuesto todo el tema del mariconeo, el Feminismo, etc, se elimina de raíz. 

No se, según veo el mundo como está, no me parece tan malo lo que nos tienen reservado. 

Yo creo que están llevando al mundo a éste kaos precisamente para que pidamos ése cambio. 

El que quiera leerlo ya sabe, a partir del protocolo 10 o 12 o por ahí se explica. *


----------



## NORDWAND (27 Nov 2021)

corolaria dijo:


> la burbuja artificial en la que nos movemos y vivimos, tan aislada y separada de lo que realmente es la vida de verdad y de lo que realmente importa.



lo llaman occidente,


Switch_46 dijo:


> No me he leído todo el tostón pero te voy a explicar el por qué NO va a volver la normalidad, tal y como la conociamos, por lo menos dentro de los próximos 2 años mínimo:
> 
> Mientras por la tele te estén bombardeando con sandeces, la gente carente de criterio seguirá en su mojón mental. Eso para empezar.
> 
> ...



tranquilo, pronto te llegará la tercera.


----------



## jdblazquez (27 Nov 2021)

Totalmente de acuerdo.

No vamos a volver a la normalidad porque hemos visto la autentica cara del Gobierno, sus secuaces y de la gente. Esto ha cambiado nuestra forma de ver el mundo y tendrá consecuencias.

Para empezar en muchos trabajos que se pueden realizar en remoto, muchos intentaremos no volver a currar en oficinas. Luego está el tema de la Gran Renuncia, ya estamos viendo que la gente pasa de irse de camarero o camionero en España, esto irá a más.

La escala de prioridades ha cambiado y nuestra mentalidad también. Esa es la nueva normalidad que muchos no quieren ver.


----------



## Play_91 (27 Nov 2021)

Que no se va a reabrir la economía porque el sistema ha muerto ya:






Muchos parece aún no se enteran. No pueden reabrir la economía al 100%


Todavía muchos no entienden que el sistema actual está muerto y no vamos a volver a la normalidad jamás. Vamos a tener confinamientos o al menos cierres de hostelería, etc, etc porque la actividad económica no puede funcionar 100%, tienen que tenerla entre 30 y 60%, oscilando ahí pero no abierta...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## sisar_vidal (27 Nov 2021)

juantxxxo dijo:


> A mí particularmente "me la trae floja", disfruté de otras épocas donde salíamos oh, sin móvil!!!!! Me da realmente mucha pena por los chavalitos porque se van a comer esta mierda.



Para saber qué es la libertad antes se tiene que haber probado.

Pobres esclavos


----------



## sisar_vidal (27 Nov 2021)

NORDWAND dijo:


> lo llaman occidente,
> 
> tranquilo, pronto te llegará la tercera.



Menuda somanta de gilipolleces que hay que leer... Virus, control de internet, que peste a rojazo


----------



## The Replicant (27 Nov 2021)

*Protocolo XI*
_
*El programa de la nueva constitución. Algunos pormenores sobre el golpe de estado propuesto. Los gentiles tratados como carneros. La francmasonería secreta y sus logias de fachada. *


Los cristianos son un rebaño de carneros ¡y nosotros somos el lobo! ¡Ya sabéis lo que les sucede a los carneros cuando el lobo entra al redil! Cerraran los ojos ante todo. Prometeremos restituirles las libertades confiscadas una vez que los enemigos de la paz, al igual que todas las facciones, hallan sido reducidos a la impotencia. *No necesito aclarar que esperaran indefinidamente la vuelta al pasado.*


¿Para que creéis que hemos inventado y les hemos inspirado a los cristianos toda esta política sin dejarlos comprenderla? ¿Para que sino para conseguir secretamente lo que nuestra raza dispersa no podría alcanzar abiertamente? Esta ha sido la base de la francmasonería secreta, cuyos designios no sospechan los ineptos cristianos, convocados por nosotros al ejército perceptible de las logias para distraer las miradas de sus propios hermanos.

Dios nos ha dado a nosotros, su pueblo elegido, la dispersión, y en esta flaqueza se halla la fuerza que nos impulsa hoy al umbral del dominio universal. Nos resta ya poco por edificar sobre estos cimientos._




taluecs


----------



## daesrd (27 Nov 2021)

The Replicant dijo:


> El programa de la nueva constitución. Algunos pormenores sobre el golpe de estado propuesto. Los gentiles tratados como carneros. La francmasonería secreta y sus logias de fachada.



Si, éso es la preparación del terreno, pero ya hemos superado eso, yo creo que ya estamos cerca del final. A partir del 15 o el 16 creo recordar que se explica lo que digo en mi anterior post


----------



## NORDWAND (27 Nov 2021)

sisar_vidal dijo:


> Menuda somanta de gilipolleces que hay que leer... Virus, control de internet, que peste a rojazo



no te he entendido esto.


----------



## daesrd (27 Nov 2021)

daesrd dijo:


> Si, éso es la preparación del terreno, pero ya hemos superado eso, yo creo que ya estamos cerca del final. A partir del 15 o el 16 creo recordar que se explica lo que digo en mi anterior post



A los masones los eliminarán a todos y caerán cómo de muerte natural, (es posible que el covid les sirva para eso)


----------



## Rudi Rocker (27 Nov 2021)

El Bebé Lejías dijo:


> La normalidad no es que no vaya a volver, no, es que no puede volver. Ni aunque quisiéramos.
> 
> La gente habla de a ver cuándo acaba esto, a ver cuándo acaba lo otro y podemos volver a "lo de antes".La gente pasa por alto que, aunque se acabe con el virus y no se deje ni el más mínimo rastro de él, *no es el virus lo que ha modificado su realdad y su comportamiento*. Quiero decir, el comportamiento de la gente no se ha modificado porque un día salió a la calle y vio carretillas de muertos y se quedó en casa durante casi 2 años y decidió no trabajar ni salir por la noche. NO. Eso no pasó nunca. Lo que modificó la realidad de la gente fueron las imposiciones y dictados de un estado que dijo "tú no puedes", y la gente no pudo. Es por ello que la existencia o no del virus, que se le extermine o no, es irrelevante para la normalidad, pues *son los dictados del estado y no el virus* lo que la determinan.
> 
> ...



 Solo los normales queréis volver a la normalidad.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (27 Nov 2021)

¡ FELIZ NAVIDAD! 


ABBA

Y

*IAN MCKELLEN*

DE LOS TRES
​

the Q​183300501007













*FRODO*
Llegas tarde.

*GANDALF*
Un mago nunca llega tarde, Frodo Bolsón. Ni pronto. Llega exactamente cuando se lo propone.


----------



## Menchi (27 Nov 2021)

El Bebé Lejías dijo:


> [...]
> 
> *Ya tus derechos no son tuyos, ni eres libre por el mero hecho de ser un ser humano. Ahora tus derechos*, y los de cualquier niño también (no hay piedad con ellos por el mero hecho de ser críos) *emanan del estado* y punto. *Y cuando el estado quiere, el estado te los quita*. Ya no es el estado quien defiende tus derechos, ahora es el que te los otorga o no, así, si pudor ninguno.
> 
> ...



A mí en la vida me pasa como cuentas. Sobre todo con la gente a la que considero amigos.

Me pasa que no otorgo mi confianza así de primeras pero una vez que alguien se la gana la tiene para siempre... hasta que un día, por el motivo que sea, siento que abusan de ella. Una cosa que no se debía contar, una mentira dicha para quedar por encima de mí o llevarse un beneficio, una crítica injusta sin venir a cuento... y siento que algo se rompe dentro.

Desde ese momento no puedo mirar a esa persona y sentir que ya no es la misma persona en la que confiaba. Será todo lo que quiera ser, pero no es la persona en la que antes me sentía a gusto.

Con esto pasa lo mismo. 

No hay vuelta atrás posible.

Todas las cosas que se han hecho y están haciendo restringiendo libertades en aras de un supuesto "bien mayor", todas las cosas que han dicho y siguen diciendo que son totalmente mentira a poco que pienses un poco en lo que realmente significa... todo eso al ser dicho y hecho YA NO SE PUEDE IGNORAR.

El mero hecho de plantearse eliminar derechos a quienes no se vacunen me parece un ataque sin posibilidad de perdón. Con la libertad ni con la dignidad humana se negocia. Y lo peor es que no oigo a nadie alzar la voz contra eso. Son para mí, como decían en Matrix, enemigos que defenderán lo que conocen.


----------



## noseyo (27 Nov 2021)

La nueva normalidad es dejarse meterse veneno y si hace falta a sus hijos y de paso decir que el veneno les mata por los que no se la ponen , ya llegan las olas con meses de antelación y ya saben que serán más mortales


----------



## Morototeo (27 Nov 2021)

El Bebé Lejías dijo:


> La normalidad no es que no vaya a volver, no, es que no puede volver. Ni aunque quisiéramos.
> 
> La gente habla de a ver cuándo acaba esto, a ver cuándo acaba lo otro y podemos volver a "lo de antes".La gente pasa por alto que, aunque se acabe con el virus y no se deje ni el más mínimo rastro de él, *no es el virus lo que ha modificado su realdad y su comportamiento*. Quiero decir, el comportamiento de la gente no se ha modificado porque un día salió a la calle y vio carretillas de muertos y se quedó en casa durante casi 2 años y decidió no trabajar ni salir por la noche. NO. Eso no pasó nunca. Lo que modificó la realidad de la gente fueron las imposiciones y dictados de un estado que dijo "tú no puedes", y la gente no pudo. Es por ello que la existencia o no del virus, que se le extermine o no, es irrelevante para la normalidad, pues *son los dictados del estado y no el virus* lo que la determinan.
> 
> ...



no me he leido el tocho, solo un poco. pero no he visto que no hayas puesto nada del petróleo.. La vida nunca sera como antes.. disfrutar lo que podais este próximo año, viajar, hacer lo que os salga de la polla, mientras nos dejen, porque pronto prohibirán de nuevo la movilidad y viajes en avion y barco.. hay que aguantar el petroleo todo loq ue se pueda.. sin virus, en 1-2 años hubiéramos tenido grandes problemas, con virus, posiblemente nos dejen 3 años, o 4 maximo, y ya llevamos 2 gastados. En 2023, el diesel y gasolina mas de 2 euros, eso seguro, seguro... sino se acerca a 3 euros, y para que eso no ocurra, tiene que descender la demanda, si no desciende, la unica forma de aguantar el exceso de demanda son los precios, y eso va a producir una inflacion de la ostia.. un 6% no es nada de inflacion con lo que va a venir. La putada es INFLACION A TODA OSTIA, PERO CADA VEZ MAS PARO, Y MENOS SUELDOS... Segun el sector a lo que os dediqueis, aprovechar el tiron, solo tenemos 1-2 años para poder quitar deudas, no queda mas tiempo, y para ahorrar en cosas que se revaloricen. y prepararse para todo lo que van anunciando, lo de los apagones por supuesto, lo de los coches eléctricos, placas solares, calefacción de leña..etc, ya deberíais hacerlo sin falta, asi como empezar a criar animales, y preparar buena estructura para plantel y semillas, comprar plastico agricola, tuberias de goteo.. etc, que subira el 200-300% los proximos meses, asi como fertilizantes, y fitosanitarios. Yo lo tengo muy claro, mucho.. espero equivocarme, pero no queda otra.


----------



## Sacerdotisa Covidianista (27 Nov 2021)

jdblazquez dijo:


> Totalmente de acuerdo.
> 
> No vamos a volver a la normalidad porque hemos visto la autentica cara del Gobierno, sus secuaces y de la gente. Esto ha cambiado nuestra forma de ver el mundo y tendrá consecuencias.
> 
> ...



Yo misma estoy pensando en vender la casa, comprar un terreno y bajarme la jornada a 4h con el objetivo de dejarlo a medio plazo.
Hasta el año pasado estaba enfocada a seguir ascendiendo, pero ya, para que?
Para dejarme un dineral en comer decentemente, llevar a mis hijos a un colegio privado donde están todos con un bozal, mis hijos esperando a que el más tonto de la clase aprenda la lección mientras ellos se aburren y no solo no les dejen jugar con otros niños, compartir juguetes o llevar cosas de casa, sino además ser los raritos que se atreven a relacionarse humanamente con otros?


----------



## BHAN83 (27 Nov 2021)

No te he leido.

Solo entro para decir que los Antivax y los que se toman a coña el virus merecen atencion psiquiatrica.

(Aunque la mayoria online son infiltrados y bots del estado español que cobran paguita por postear gilipolleces.)

Y me voy.


----------



## El Bebé Lejías (27 Nov 2021)

BHAN83 dijo:


> No te he leido.
> 
> Solo entro para decir que los Antivax y los que se toman a coña el virus merecen atencion psiquiatrica.
> 
> ...



Adiós. Sigue sin leer, seguro que no leer te ayudará mucho en tu vida.

Espero que encuentres la felicidad que buscas en twitter, donde con 140 caracteres no tendrás que leer mucho y allí seguro que puedes balar como la oveja que eres sin sentirte culpable. ¡BORREGO!


----------



## BHAN83 (27 Nov 2021)

El Bebé Lejías dijo:


> Adiós. Si gue sin leer, seguro que no leer te ayudará mucho en tu vida.
> 
> Espero que encuentres la felicidad que buscas en twitter, donde con 140 caracteres no tendrás que leer mucho y allí seguro que puedes balar como la oveja que eres sin sentirte culpable. ¡BORREGO!


----------



## corolaria (27 Nov 2021)

BHAN83 dijo:


> No te he leido.
> 
> Solo entro para decir que los Antivax y los que se toman a coña el virus merecen atencion psiquiatrica.
> 
> ...




Primero: Una vacuna que no funciona no es una vacuna, es otra cosa.

Segundo: si el covid es una pandemia, la gripe también y con mucha más razón y nadie ha parado el mundo por ello.
Se intentó hace unos años, pero la cosa les salió rana.

Y tercero: la atención psiquiátrica te podrá hacer ver otra realidad, pero nunca te librará de la verdad.


----------



## BHAN83 (27 Nov 2021)

corolaria dijo:


> Primero: Una vacuna que no funciona no es una vacuna, es otra cosa.
> 
> Segundo: si el covid es una pandemia, la gripe también y con mucha más razón.
> 
> Y tercero: la atención psiquiátrica te podrá hacer ver otra realidad, pero nunca te librará de la verdad.



Una flor con otro nombre no tendria mejor aroma.

Llamalo como quieras, Vacuna o como desees, pero ayuda a evitar la propagacion y muertes.

La gripe es una epidemia que en España mata 6k al año.
El covid es una epidemia que ha matado a 100k en un año.


----------



## qbit (27 Nov 2021)

El Bebé Lejías dijo:


> La normalidad no es que no vaya a volver, no, es que no puede volver. Ni aunque quisiéramos.
> 
> La gente habla de a ver cuándo acaba esto, a ver cuándo acaba lo otro y podemos volver a "lo de antes".La gente pasa por alto que, aunque se acabe con el virus y no se deje ni el más mínimo rastro de él, *no es el virus lo que ha modificado su realdad y su comportamiento*. Quiero decir, el comportamiento de la gente no se ha modificado porque un día salió a la calle y vio carretillas de muertos y se quedó en casa durante casi 2 años y decidió no trabajar ni salir por la noche. NO. Eso no pasó nunca. Lo que modificó la realidad de la gente fueron las imposiciones y dictados de un estado que dijo "tú no puedes", y la gente no pudo. Es por ello que la existencia o no del virus, que se le extermine o no, es irrelevante para la normalidad, pues *son los dictados del estado y no el virus* lo que la determinan.
> 
> ...



No ha habido diferencia para mí. Antes de la plandemia había leyes inconstitucionales e inmorales como la LIVG. Los jueces estaban hartos de demostrar pasividad ante juntaletras y políticos. Los polis llevaban mucho tiempo decepcionando a la población. Qué decir de los juntaletras.

A Pedro Varela le habían metido en la cárcel, y no sólo una vez, y cerrado su librería. Etc.

Así que no ha habido diferencia para mí ni para nadie, porque la gente ya sabe todo esto.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (27 Nov 2021)

PIZER
CORONA 2 INSPECT Y CREO QUE DE LAS DE CAMPRA
EL ARCONTE EN TWITCH 






C0r0n@ 2 Inspect


Revisión y análisis de los artículos científicos relativos a las técnicas y métodos experimentales empleados en las vacunas contra el c0r0n@v|rus, evidencias, daños, hipótesis, opiniones y retos.




corona2inspect.blogspot.com








​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (27 Nov 2021)

EN DIRECTO
*PedroRosillo*




*Nuevas fotos y más claras si cabe de los circuitos integrados en las vacunas covid*
Talk Shows & Podcasts
Español





​


----------



## corolaria (27 Nov 2021)

BHAN83 dijo:


> Una flor con otro nombre no tendria mejor aroma.
> 
> Llamalo como quieras, Vacuna o como desees, pero ayuda a evitar la propagacion y muertes.
> 
> ...




Lo siento mucho, pero no me valen las estadísticas con trampa.


----------



## Matriz_81 (27 Nov 2021)

El Bebé Lejías dijo:


> La normalidad no es que no vaya a volver, no, es que no puede volver. Ni aunque quisiéramos.
> 
> La gente habla de a ver cuándo acaba esto, a ver cuándo acaba lo otro y podemos volver a "lo de antes".La gente pasa por alto que, aunque se acabe con el virus y no se deje ni el más mínimo rastro de él, *no es el virus lo que ha modificado su realdad y su comportamiento*. Quiero decir, el comportamiento de la gente no se ha modificado porque un día salió a la calle y vio carretillas de muertos y se quedó en casa durante casi 2 años y decidió no trabajar ni salir por la noche. NO. Eso no pasó nunca. Lo que modificó la realidad de la gente fueron las imposiciones y dictados de un estado que dijo "tú no puedes", y la gente no pudo. Es por ello que la existencia o no del virus, que se le extermine o no, es irrelevante para la normalidad, pues *son los dictados del estado y no el virus* lo que la determinan.
> 
> ...



Hay que darle las gracias al "virus" por habernos revelado información determinante para toda persona libre (de aquí a los próximos años). Un filtro la mar de selectivo.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (27 Nov 2021)

*<< So in theory we need to be treating viruses as superparamagnetic dipole moment colloidal nanoparticle crystals that are manipulated by light and ultrasound >>
*​

lucifer is on the top of my list to kill​1749​2478​413​284​manufactured virus​1749​1296​216​​









__





Gematria Calculator for 1749


Gematria Calculator for 1749 Meaning of 1749 In online Gematria Calculator Decoder Cipher with same phrases values search and words. English Gematria, Hebrew Gematria and Jewish Gematria - Numerology




www.gematrix.org












ROUTERS EN LAS VACUNAS DE PFIZER – HISTÓRICO PROGRAMA – SALUD DIGITAL ELARCONTE.TV







elarconte.tv


----------



## Ghosterin (27 Nov 2021)

Lukytrike dijo:


> La normalidad históricamente ha sido la dictadura, el dominio de las élites sobre el resto.
> 
> Pudimos salir de esa "normalidad" durante muchas décadas, hasta hace poco, con las pseudodemocrácias, con los estados de derecho. Parece que también las élites estaban cómodas en esa posición.
> 
> Ahora han decidido por alguna razón (superpoblación, robótica, recursos), volver a la antigua "normalidad". Quizás son ciclos.



Con las "pseudodemocracias" occidentales (partitocracias con todas las letras) lo único que hacíamos era cambiar a las élites que nos dominaban cada 4, 5 o 6 años (entre tres o cuatro alterantivas como mucho, cuando no dos, como en España o EE.UU). El sistema de privilegios, de corrupción, y de enchufismo entre esas élites nunca ha llegado a desaparecer respecto a cuando había dictaduras "sin tapujos".

Todo occidente ha empezado este siglo XXI a darse cuenta del enorme timo que supone nuestras "democracias", por lo que a medida que desaparezca el único "freno"que hay ante el impulso de venganza y de revolución (la posibilidad de vivir con tu familia sin que falte vivienda, dinero, trabajo, alimentos, agua y energía), más probable será que entremos en conflictos cada vez más largos y violentos con esas élites, y con sus representantes colocados en los gobiernos.


----------



## eL PERRO (27 Nov 2021)

El Bebé Lejías dijo:


> ñiñiñiñiñi



Vosotros, niños rata retrasados mentales chupapollas BEODOS DE MIERDA, sois el catalizador que ha desarrollado esta mierda, y lo seguis haciendo

Si el primer puto dia hubierais exigido a la puta escoria a la que votais que se cerraran las putas fronteras de forma HERMETICA y os hubierais quedado todos en vuestra puta casa sin comer pollas, toda esta mierda habria sido erradicada el primer mes y fin de la historia

Sois VOSOTROS los culpables de todo, y como tal habria que cunetearso para haceros pagar toda la muerte y ruina que habeis provocado


----------



## Larsil (27 Nov 2021)

La educación racial debe de venir, para que todos vivamos bien sin falsas ilusiones, me parez. Yo nunca me fijé en ello y por eso para mí nunca existió, no quise observar u participar en la semejante mierda de el cofake dándole ni un sólo minuto de mí falsa, sería, preocupación.


----------



## El Bebé Lejías (27 Nov 2021)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Vosotros, niños rata retrasados mentales chupapollas BEODOS DE MIERDA, sois el catalizador que ha desarrollado esta mierda, y lo seguis haciendo
> 
> Si el primer puto dia hubierais exigido a la puta escoria a la que votais que se cerraran las putas fronteras de forma HERMETICA y os hubierais quedado todos en vuestra puta casa sin comer pollas, toda esta mierda habria sido erradicada el primer mes y fin de la historia
> 
> Sois VOSOTROS los culpables de todo, y como tal habria que cunetearso para haceros pagar toda la muerte y ruina que habeis provocado



Mirad todos, el antisistema que come rabo de sistema a dos carrillos.

Das lástima.

Ya te lo dije la otra vez, cuando te pongan una bola de hierro en el tobillo, como al esclavo que eres, le pintarás margaritas y competirás con el resto de las charos para ver quién tiene la bola más bonita enganchada al tobillo.

Las carcasas vacías no tenéis ningún ansia de libertad porque no sabéis qué hacer con ella de todas formas. Para vosotros la libertad es como la isla de manhantan para los nativos, que la vendieron por 4 baratijas porque de todas formas ellos no sabían ni qué hacer con ella, ni cuánto valía, ni por qué, y tan contentos.

El primer impulso es odiaros, pero el sentimiento que predomina a largo plazo es la lástima. Doy gracias a Dios todos los días por permitir que no sea como tú.

PD: puedes pintar judíos en la bolita, así les cuentas historias a las charos de lo "malote" que eres mientras gozas como una perra de ser el esclavo que disfrutas siendo.

"Judíos, judíos ññeee ñeeee. ¡Mira que bonita la bolita! la culpa es toda de esos locos que quieren quitársela del tobillo y escapar, ¿sabes guapa?"

Patético.


----------



## hijodeputin (27 Nov 2021)

bajo cierto punto de vista han emprendido un camino de esos que no tiene vuelta atrás. No la hay, significaria su fin. Ahora todo tiene que ser patadón para delante, que los medios den cobertura a la patraña y que el resto de paises sigan por el mismo camino, aunque tengo mis dudas sobre las informaciones que se vierten en españa sobre lo que esta pasando en otros paises de europa. España digamos que es un caso muy especial, su clase politica y sus mass media son muy particulares.


----------



## Kenshiro (27 Nov 2021)

Esto ya viene muy de atrás, retrotraerse al 11M se queda corto. Lo realmente trágico de la plandemia no ha sido el encierro ni los experimentos genéticos con humanos, sino darte cuenta que todos tus semejantes son un compendio de subnormales y lo que es peor: de hijos de puta. Porque puedo entender que si no tienes tiempo para andar metido en foros y te quedas con la primera búsqueda de Google pienses que la vacuña es la panacea y nunca llegues a enterarte de toda la mierda que le meten a las banderillas de ARNm y en tu insapiencia prefieras delegar tu decisión al criterio de los "profesionales" y accedas a pincharte; pero eso no justifica que veas con buenos ojos y que apoyes el apartheid de los no-vacunados y esto es algo que tengo visto en mis círculos personales de toda la vida. Gente que cuando veía "La tonta de Schindler" se preguntaba "¿pero cómo es que nadie se oponía?" y ahora no le dan las neuronas para hacer introspección y verse reflejado en el nazi (esteriotipado y maniqueo) que jugaba al tiro al blanco con los reclusos.


----------



## grom (27 Nov 2021)

propellerman dijo:


> De mandar a la miseria a sus componentes; es a lo que estamos destinados desde que se tiró abajo el muro de Berlín.
> 
> El comunismo es basura, pero actuaba cómo contrapeso a los posibles excesos del poder económico en los países democráticos por la amenaza que representaba su posible extensión por el mundo para ese poder; ahora no hay contrapeso y les importa un bledo que las masas vivan en la miseria; y desde un *punto de vista puramente práctico* es una forma de pensar lógica



El comunismo era basura y es basura.

Pero aparentemente han descubierto la forma de que funcione: que no tengas donde escapar.


----------



## Cormac (27 Nov 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Aquí ya vivimos como siempre. Ni dios con mascarilla en bares y hablando de problemas cotidianos



Aquí dónde?


----------



## Jevitronka (27 Nov 2021)

Cormac dijo:


> Aquí dónde?



Donde vivo


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (27 Nov 2021)

mientras no se les haga a las familias que llevan gobernando el mundo 150 años lo mismo que se les hizo a los romanoff, no volveremos a la normalidad...


----------



## RayoSombrio (27 Nov 2021)

Zbeeks 1235 dijo:


> La normalidad es ya imposible que vuelva, se irán inventando variante tras variante y la borregada seguirá tragando y tragando al punto de que el uso de bozal y demás será una "costumbre"
> 
> Cada día se hace más real la novela "un mundo feliz" en donde la misma gente va a celebrar el fin de sus libertades



Es lo que me estoy temiendo, van a prolongar esta mierda por años. El mundo ya no será como antes. Joder, con lo que me gusta viajar y ya llevo dos años que no lo hago porque me he negado a vacunarme y paso de cuarentenas.


----------



## Nuzzo (27 Nov 2021)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Vosotros, niños rata retrasados mentales chupapollas BEODOS DE MIERDA, sois el catalizador que ha desarrollado esta mierda, y lo seguis haciendo
> 
> Si el primer puto dia hubierais exigido a la puta escoria a la que votais que se cerraran las putas fronteras de forma HERMETICA y os hubierais quedado todos en vuestra puta casa sin comer pollas, toda esta mierda habria sido erradicada el primer mes y fin de la historia
> 
> Sois VOSOTROS los culpables de todo, y como tal habria que cunetearso para haceros pagar toda la muerte y ruina que habeis provocado



Tienes retraso mental¿?


----------



## Jorgito Rafael (27 Nov 2021)

La normalidad termino para mi cuando por primera vez en Ejjpaña en una ciudad iba caminando y me parecia estar en el Magreb y no en Ejjjpaña.

Todo lo demás son consecuencias de la derrota total de Occidente en la 2GM, la derroicion, una vez lo entiendes, asimilas y tal, pues ya te lo montas para disfrutar y cagarte en las normas y orden establecido.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (27 Nov 2021)

NO ES SOLO RETRASO
* ES VACUNA CON CAMARA DE 12 MEGAPIX LO QUE LLEVAN LOS VACUNADOS*​




​


----------



## dalmore_12y (28 Nov 2021)

Yo el fin de año pasado mandé el siguiente mensaje "Feliz 2022" xq esperar q el 2021 fuera bueno era de absoluto imbécil...y aún así me equivoqué...el 2022 va a ser peor que el 2021.
Señores, es lo q hay. Aguantaremos hasta que caigamos.
"Media vita un morte sumus". Que sabio es el canto gregoriano.


----------



## Cormac (28 Nov 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Donde vivo



Pues si es en España lo dudo. 
Te dejan entrar en una tienda sin mascarilla, en el gimnasio? 
Quieres hacerte un viaje este verano al extranjero? Va a ser igual?


----------



## ashe (28 Nov 2021)

Mira si la propaganda ha penetrado que la gente prefiere la normalidad que puso los cimientos de los males actuales, vamos el pensamiento del esclavo

Por otra parte lo anterior tampoco es que fuese tan normal


----------



## eL PERRO (28 Nov 2021)

El Bebé Lejías dijo:


> ñiiiiiñiñiñiñ



Sigue de rodillitas y mamando duro


----------



## Jevitronka (28 Nov 2021)

Cormac dijo:


> Pues si es en España lo dudo.
> Te dejan entrar en una tienda sin mascarilla, en el gimnasio?
> Quieres hacerte un viaje este verano al extranjero? Va a ser igual?



En la tienda te la bajas a la barbilla y nadie te dice no muy. Los gimnasios ni los piso, no me gustan


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (28 Nov 2021)

Magdalena Andersson,
*Sweden's first female PM resigns hours after appointment*


¿ Y PRETENDEN IMPONER MEDIDAS NWO PLANDEMICAS CON UN GOBIERNO INTERINO CON ALFILERES ?
Published 3 days ago








Sweden's first female PM resigns hours after appointment


Magdalena Andersson resigns after her coalition partner quit the government in a row over the budget.



www.bbc.com


















BREAKING: She’s Resigning – Sudden Announcement Stuns Nation -


BREAKING: She’s Resigning – Sudden Announcement Stuns Nation




www.peoplealwayswin.com




*BREAKING: She’s Resigning – Sudden Announcement Stuns Nation*(justthenews)

– The first female prime minister of Sweden, Magdalena Andersson, resigned on Wednesday a few hours after she was appointed, and before she fully took office.
“New Swedish Prime Minister Magdalena Andersson has resigned after just a few hours in power,” the government of Sweden announced Nov. 24 on Twitter. “The move comes following a budget defeat in parliament – which voted in favour of the oppositions’ budget.”
Officials announced earlier on Wednesday that Andersson had been appointed as leader, making her the country’s first woman to assume the role. Her coalition partner, the Green Party, then exited the coalition with Andersson’s Social Democrat party, officials said. Members of parliament then voted to approve a budget that was favored by the opposition.
“I have told the speaker that I wish to resign,” Andersson told reporters.
She had not yet fully assumed office, and had not met with Sweden’s King Carl XVI Gustaf, according to reports.
“The current government will remain as an interim government until a new government is in place,” the Swedish government wrote on Twitter.


Image source, Reuters
Many MPs gave Magdalena Andersson (right) a standing ovation in the Riksdag earlier on Wednesday
*Sweden's first ever female prime minister has resigned just hours after she was appointed. *
Magdalena Andersson, was announced as leader on Wednesday but resigned after her coalition partner quit the government and her budget failed to pass.
Instead, parliament voted for a budget drawn up by the opposition which includes the anti-immigrant far right.
"I have told the speaker that I wish to resign," Ms Andersson told reporters.
Her coalition partner, the Green Party said it could not accept a budget "drafted for the first time with the far-right".
Ms Andersson said that she hoped to try to become prime minister again as a single party government leader.

"There is a constitutional practice that a coalition government should resign when one party quits," the Social Democrat said on Wednesday. "I don't want to lead a government whose legitimacy will be questioned.
The speaker of parliament said he would contact party leaders on the next move.
Ms Andersson was elected as prime minister earlier on Wednesday because under Swedish law, she only needed a majority of MPs not to vote against her.
A hundred years after Swedish women were given the vote, the 54-year-old​


----------



## Lukytrike (28 Nov 2021)

Quizás esta democracia es irrelevante, precisamente porque sólo consiste en elegir dictadores cada cuatro años.

El hecho diferencial sería en realidad el estado de derecho, que es lo que realmente importa, es lo que nos protege y es lo que hace que esos dictadores tengan líneas rojas que no pueden traspasar.

¿Te imaginas hace 30 años que el gobierno obligase a todos sus ciudadanos a inyectarse un tratamiento experimental del que se desconocen los efectos secundarios? Yo creo que el pueblo hubiese acusado al estado de violar el estado de derecho. Éramos más vigilantes en ese aspecto.

Pero hoy tragan, el gobierno se pasa el estado el derecho por el forro, han cruzado la línea roja y la gente aplaude. Así que no estoy muy seguro de que el pueblo se haya empezado a dar cuenta del timo de la pseudodemocracia. Más bien al contrario, nos están colando una transición de estado de derecho a dictadura totalitaria y la gente traga y traga.

Es la rana en el cazo de agua templada. Es muy complicado revertir esto si la rana no se da cuenta a tiempo de que la están cociendo.




Ghosterin dijo:


> Con las "pseudodemocracias" occidentales (partitocracias con todas las letras) lo único que hacíamos era cambiar a las élites que nos dominaban cada 4, 5 o 6 años (entre tres o cuatro alterantivas como mucho, cuando no dos, como en España o EE.UU). El sistema de privilegios, de corrupción, y de enchufismo entre esas élites nunca ha llegado a desaparecer respecto a cuando había dictaduras "sin tapujos".
> 
> Todo occidente ha empezado este siglo XXI a darse cuenta del enorme timo que supone nuestras "democracias", por lo que a medida que desaparezca el único "freno"que hay ante el impulso de venganza y de revolución (la posibilidad de vivir con tu familia sin que falte vivienda, dinero, trabajo, alimentos, agua y energía), más probable será que entremos en conflictos cada vez más largos y violentos con esas élites, y con sus representantes colocados en los gobiernos.


----------



## Andriu_ZGZ (28 Nov 2021)

DR TRUTH dijo:


> *ni olvido ni perdón,
> muerte al estado y a todos sus perros,
> y castigos ejemplares para que no vuelva a suceder,
> esa es la única solución*



Te falta *y unos gobernantes que dirijan bien todos los paises *


----------



## Cormac (28 Nov 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> En la tienda te la bajas a la barbilla y nadie te dice no muy. Los gimnasios ni los piso, no me gustan



Vale, vale, vida normal ir con un trapo aunque sea en la barbilla. 
Si así eres felíz, pensando que en tu pueblo es todo normal, pues me alegro, pero la realidad es otra


----------



## Jevitronka (28 Nov 2021)

Cormac dijo:


> Vale, vale, vida normal ir con un trapo aunque sea en la barbilla.
> Si así eres felíz, pensando que en tu pueblo es todo normal, pues me alegro, pero la realidad es otra



Lo que pase fuera de aquí me trae sin cuidado


----------



## Cormac (28 Nov 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Lo que pase fuera de aquí me trae sin cuidado



Que te vayas ya a dormir, que te pasas todo el puto día aquí. 
Debes tener la casa echa una pocilga.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (28 Nov 2021)

*no *es que este de acuerdo con rollos " segunda veninidistas" es solo por el LOL de contra narrativas





Es imposible volver a la normalidad.


Recordáis el "Menoj mal que ya acaba 2020, por fin!" como si eso significase que el 2021 fuese otro plano de realidad al margen del año anterior? Pues ese es el nivel. Yo el fin de año pasado mandé el siguiente mensaje "Feliz 2022" xq esperar q el 2021 fuera bueno era de absoluto imbécil...y...




www.burbuja.info





*↓*

vernon nielsen reposted ​ 
@EALeonard 3 hours ago


esta por aqui un fulano derrorista llorando





¿Y ahora que?


Al final del día ¿Que nos queda? No hay resistencia al Nuevo Orden, solo consejos para burlar un pasaporte... quizás vacíos legales para quitarte la mascarilla, puede que saltarte ciertas multas... Pero al final les seguimos el juego. Incluso en países donde la reacción se organiza en forma...




www.burbuja.info





*↓*

le digo de medio en coña lo de ...

*↓*


> *ABBA*
> *1221*



↓

LE DOY A RECARGAR Y ME SALE EL CLASICO RAY ID ERROR ESTOS DIAS EN ESE HILO
*↓
Error 520 *
Ray ID: 6b4f774a3e516fa4 • 2021-11-28 00:26:39 UTC

*↓*
_________________________________________________________________________________________________________
lo meto en gematrix

_↓_

*21 del 12 *
*1221*
*USA*​
december twenty one​1774​1176​196​
​

yes i am coming soon​9041176196














Quedan 33 días para el evento OMICRON según la simbología Masónica (Ya está ocurriendo)


El tema es este, que la OMS bautizo a la "nueva variante" como OMICRON el 25 de noviembre de 2021 https://www.huffingtonpost.es/entry/oms-omicron-b11529_es_61a1226fe4b0f398af128c63?ncid=other_huffpostre_pqylmel2bk8&utm_campaign=related_articles y el OP predijo el evento OMICRON en agosto de...




www.burbuja.info















error 520 ray id 6b4f774a3e516fa4 20211128 002639 utc value in Gematria is 1113


error 520 ray id 6b4f774a3e516fa4 20211128 002639 utc value in Gematria is 1113 Meaning of error 520 ray id 6b4f774a3e516fa4 20211128 002639 utc In online Gematria Calculator Decoder Cipher with same phrases values search and words. English Gematria, Hebrew Gematria and Jewish Gematria - Numerology




www.gematrix.org








​


----------



## Jevitronka (28 Nov 2021)

Cormac dijo:


> Que te vayas ya a dormir, que te pasas todo el puto día aquí.
> Debes tener la casa echa una pocilga.



Que va, vengo de cena, y estoy viendo si cojo el sueño


----------



## vanderwilde (28 Nov 2021)

Perfecto. Solo decir que sí, que solución tiene, pero no es precisamente por las buenas. Ellos son los primeros que todo lo hacen por las malas, pero aquí la gente está tan hipnotizada que todavía no se han dado cuenta que son malos de cojones, pero malos hasta reventar.


----------



## mcflanagan (28 Nov 2021)

Se empieza a leer mucho eso de "pseudodemocracia" "democracia" (con comillas), etc., ¿Y no veis que estáis diciendo lo mismo que dicen los comunistas del comunismo? "Es que no se ha implementado bien" "Es que esto no es verdadera democracia"...
¿No será que el sistema estaba podrido de base? Las democracias más antiguas del mundo (EE.UU., Suiza, Nueva Zelanda) se están convirtiendo en tiranías exactamente igual que lo están haciendo las más recientes, por lo que el problema parece que no va a ser la "partitocracia", sino la democracia en sí misma.


----------



## Cosme Oriol (28 Nov 2021)

Es una gran reflexión del OP y yo la llevo más allá. La putada es que es la nueva normalidad como ellos querían. El fracaso de las vacunas ya se ha vanalizado como los millones de parados, como el precio de la vivienda, como mil cosas más que nunca se solucionan ya. Solo que aquí hablamos de que están inyectando además sabe Dios a millones de personas


----------



## McNulty (28 Nov 2021)

Yo lo que veo más gore es el tema de los niños y los viejos. Los primeros 8h diarias o más con el bozal, sus padres diciéndoles las 24h que hay un virus superletal al acecho. Si esto sigue10 años más, me pregunto como será la psicología de estas generaciones cuando tengan 20 o 30 años. 

Y los viejos en el otro extremo, viendo la TV todo el día e intoxicándose con el alarmismo absurdo del oficialismo, y perdiendo los últimos años de su vida encerrados y muertos de miedo.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (28 Nov 2021)

il Donaldo Trumpo


Buenas Noches, my Beautiful Patriotos. Enjoy Every Single Momento with Your Friends and Family... THAT'S YOUR TEAM AND EVERY SINGLE ONE OF THEM IS ABSOLUTELY PRECIOUS!!! Love Them with All of Your Hearto!!! I Love You with All of Mine.




t.me




Buenas Noches, my Beautiful Patriotos. Enjoy Every Single Momento with Your Friends and Family... 
THAT'S YOUR TEAM AND EVERY SINGLE ONE OF THEM IS ABSOLUTELY PRECIOUS!!! 
Love Them with All of Your Hearto!!! I Love You with All of Mine.

19.6K viewsil Donaldo Trumpo, 02:54​


----------



## Hrodrich (28 Nov 2021)

El Bebé Lejías dijo:


> ¿Voy a volver a a votar a VOX después de escucharles gritar "¡viva la guardia civil!" "¡viva la policía nacional!" mientras* la policía* nacional estaba derribando puertas de ciudadanos,* allanando moradas *por la cara* y pisoteando derechos constitucionales* *mientras *los miserables *jueces *de este miserable régimen hacían, y *hacen *todavía,* la vista gorda con la Ley Orgánica 2/1986, de 13 de marzo, de Fuerzas y Cuerpos de Seguridad*?. Los va a volver a votar Supu, así de claro. Y al resto de partidos ni los menciono porque no es ni necesario, tal es la forma en la que son enemigos de los españoles.



Lo hacen porque buscan ese nicho de votantes de canis mantoncillos de poca monta con placa llorando con el jusapol porque no le dan más paguitas. Todo enterito para ellos, luego que no lloren por el hostión. Y el que siga siendo follaplacas a día de hoy es directamente retrasadazo mental.


----------



## Palimpsesto. (28 Nov 2021)

El Bebé Lejías dijo:


> Voy a volver a a votar a VOX después de escucharles gritar "¡viva la guardia civil!" "¡



Sin duda. Vox se cayó con todo el equipo con esta actitud.
Pero te centras en los políticos, r78, constitución, etc. Bien, pero si todos estos pidieran perdón y reconocerían su nefasta y criminal gestión nada volvería a ser igual, no por ellos, si no por la sociedad completamente hija de puta, infantilizada, totalitaria, cainita, y asesina en la que vivimos.
Si algo ha mostrado esta locura es el verdadero caracter de tu vecino, el camarero, tu suegro, tu hija, o tu cuñado, y esto está para quedarse para siempre, o mejor ya estaba pero no lo habíamos visto.


----------



## Palimpsesto. (28 Nov 2021)

Ritalapollera dijo:


> Coincido 100%, la única en manera de recuperar la normalidad es que el 1% (por decir algo) de despiertos acabáramos con el resto de HDLGP que nos han robado nuestras vidas. Y eso jamás pasará.
> 
> Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk





Ritalapollera dijo:


> Coincido 100%, la única en manera de recuperar la normalidad es que el 1% (por decir algo) de despiertos acabáramos con el resto de HDLGP que nos han robado nuestras vidas. Y eso jamás pasará.
> 
> Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk



En España no pasará. Pero cuidado con centro y norte de Europa


----------



## Palimpsesto. (28 Nov 2021)

El Bebé Lejías dijo:


> Para ser honestos, ya que no te has leído "mi tostón" me pareció justo que yo no me leyera el tuyo.



No te has perdido nada


----------



## Excovid (28 Nov 2021)

El Bebé Lejías dijo:


> La normalidad no es que no vaya a volver, no, es que no puede volver. Ni aunque quisiéramos.
> 
> La gente habla de a ver cuándo acaba esto, a ver cuándo acaba lo otro y podemos volver a "lo de antes".La gente pasa por alto que, aunque se acabe con el virus y no se deje ni el más mínimo rastro de él, *no es el virus lo que ha modificado su realdad y su comportamiento*. Quiero decir, el comportamiento de la gente no se ha modificado porque un día salió a la calle y vio carretillas de muertos y se quedó en casa durante casi 2 años y decidió no trabajar ni salir por la noche. NO. Eso no pasó nunca. Lo que modificó la realidad de la gente fueron las imposiciones y dictados de un estado que dijo "tú no puedes", y la gente no pudo. Es por ello que la existencia o no del virus, que se le extermine o no, es irrelevante para la normalidad, pues *son los dictados del estado y no el virus* lo que la determinan.
> 
> ...



Si las ideas son tuyas, te felicito Lejías, lo comparto. Esto como tantos otros temas de esta sociedad van a tener dificil solución, ya que muchos no tienen vuelta atrás.
Fuerza y Honor.


----------



## Ancient Warrior (28 Nov 2021)

El show de Truman pero a escala global y les salió bien de momento , pero agitaron demasiado el frasco y ahora hay más rebeldía que antes en aquellos que parecían sumisos dormidos , el gobierno juega con un fuego que al final lo va a quemar


----------



## Joaquim (28 Nov 2021)




----------



## Joaquim (28 Nov 2021)

Las distopias futuristas de los 90, que tenían un punto paródico, se han vuelto realidad....


----------



## Rescatador (28 Nov 2021)

El Bebé Lejías dijo:


> Lo que modificó la realidad de la gente fueron las imposiciones y dictados de un estado que dijo "tú no puedes", y la gente no pudo. Es por ello que la existencia o no del virus, que se le extermine o no, es irrelevante para la normalidad, pues *son los dictados del estado y no el virus* lo que la determinan.





El Bebé Lejías dijo:


> *Ya tus derechos no son tuyos, ni eres libre por el mero hecho de ser un ser humano. Ahora tus derechos*, y los de cualquier niño también (no hay piedad con ellos por el mero hecho de ser críos) *emanan del estado* y punto. *Y cuando el estado quiere, el estado te los quita*. Ya no es el estado quien defiende tus derechos, ahora es el que te los otorga o no, así, si pudor ninguno.



El discurso de MEDIASET en los debates sobre el DOCUDRAMA de la vida de Rociíto: "El ESTADO y la JUSTICIA no es otra cosa que VIOLENCIA INSTITUCIONAL"



El Bebé Lejías dijo:


> ¿Cómo quieres volver a leer un periódico, el que sea, y no recordar que *500 millones de euros en publicidad institucional bastaron para que todas esas putas que se llaman periodistas miraran para otro lado mientras se pisoteaban todos tus derechos*? Esos millones hicieron hasta que te animaran a aplaudir mientras eras totalmente aplastado.










31 mar 2020 - El Gobierno ayudará a las televisiones privadas con 15 millones de euros
07 abr 2020 - Moncloa activará 100 millones de euros en publicidad institucional para los medios
27 ene 2021 - Sánchez riega con 112 millones de euros en publicidad Institucional a los medios nacionales














Banco Santander compra las portadas de la prensa española








COP25 | Lo que no te cuentan de Endesa en las portadas de los periódicos | lamarea.com













La dignidad de Cataluña - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org






> _*La dignidad de Cataluña*_ (en catalán, _La dignitat de Catalunya_) es el título de un editorial escrito conjuntamente por consenso y publicado el 26 de noviembre de 2009, bien en catalán o en español, en los doce diarios con sede en Cataluña, acerca de la futura sentencia del Tribunal Constitucional sobre el Estatuto de Autonomía de Cataluña de 2006.
> 
> Los diarios que subscribieron y publicaron el editorial fueron: _La Vanguardia, El Periódico de Catalunya, Avui[, El Punt, Diari de Girona, Diari de Tarragona, Segre, La Mañana, Regió7, El 9 Nou, Diari de Sabadell y Diari de Terrassa_.


----------



## Palimpsesto. (28 Nov 2021)

1977


----------



## The Replicant (28 Nov 2021)

Acabamos de entrar en una nueva era "Plandémica", la realidad a partir de ahora es y será diferente, ya lo estamos viendo.

Es difícil saber cómo va a evolucionar, pero creo que vamos a recordar aquello de "cualquier tiempo pasado fue mejor"


----------



## sivigliano (28 Nov 2021)

Honkytonk Man dijo:


> En Madrid, nadie usa ya mascarillas en los bares y los restaurantes. Salvo los camareros.



Dentro de lo malo, de momento en España es donde menos restricciones hay pero no hemos empezado el invierno aún.


----------



## Hasta los webs (28 Nov 2021)

El Bebé Lejías dijo:


> La normalidad no es que no vaya a volver, no, es que no puede volver. Ni aunque quisiéramos.
> 
> La gente habla de a ver cuándo acaba esto, a ver cuándo acaba lo otro y podemos volver a "lo de antes".La gente pasa por alto que, aunque se acabe con el virus y no se deje ni el más mínimo rastro de él, *no es el virus lo que ha modificado su realdad y su comportamiento*. Quiero decir, el comportamiento de la gente no se ha modificado porque un día salió a la calle y vio carretillas de muertos y se quedó en casa durante casi 2 años y decidió no trabajar ni salir por la noche. NO. Eso no pasó nunca. Lo que modificó la realidad de la gente fueron las imposiciones y dictados de un estado que dijo "tú no puedes", y la gente no pudo. Es por ello que la existencia o no del virus, que se le extermine o no, es irrelevante para la normalidad, pues *son los dictados del estado y no el virus* lo que la determinan.
> 
> ...



Totalmente de acuerdo.Felicidades por plasmarlo tan bien.Ya antes de que todo esté circo del Covid empezase,habían muchas cosas que no eran normales.Como por ejemplo, leyes que discriminan a la mitad de la población en favor de la otra mitad ( ley viogen),adoctrinamiento y promoción de la degeneración sexual en centros escolares,permisividad con la llegada masiva de inmigrantes a los que se les dota de más derechos y oportunidades que a la población nacional,asesinato de niños en el vientre de sus madres en virtud de unos supuestos derechos de la mujer,ataque sin piedad en contra de esa célula fundamental de la sociedad que es la familia....Pero con la plandemia los mandamases del NWO han apretado el acelerador.Lo triste de todo esto,es que los que no han visto aún el engaño, no lo verán jamás..


----------



## rsaca (28 Nov 2021)

Pues aprietense los cinturones que vienen curvas. Esto solo es el principio y pasará a etapas mucho peores. La agenda sigue su curso casi sin oposición.
Ayer hablando sobre la supuesta nueva variante con mi padre, que es covidiota convencido y al que le sorprende y enfada como están sucediendo las cosas, le explicaba que lo que ha sucedido hasta ahora es como pagar a un secuestrador, lo que siempre provoca que haya más secuestros. La única forma de acabar con los secuestros es que los secuentradores siempre acaben colgados en público. Si pagas habrá más. Y con el covid sucede lo mismo, si todo el mundo se vacuna y sigue los dictados de estos degenerados esto va a más, más vacunas, más recortes de libertades. La única forma de acabar con esto es que la gente despierte y salir en masa todos por la puerta a la calle diciendo que NO, ni vacunas ni mascarilla. Y cada vez que un hijoputa lleve en público un pìn de la agenda 2030 apedrearlo allí mismo. Entonces estas tonterias se iban a acabar de golpe. No volveriamos a la antigua normalidad, sino a una normalidad más madura. Pero por desgracia no sucederá eso, la cantidad de subnormales es brutal. Gente extremadamente mediocre en puestos de gobierno. Feministas por todos lados, que son seres basura.

Sinceramente señores, creo que hay que prepararse a nivel individual para lo que viene, que va a ser muy muy jodido, y ya lo tenemos encima.


----------



## NS 4 (28 Nov 2021)

Eso es mentira...yo me he pegado dos meses en el verano del 20 y otros dos en el verano del 21 en Mostar...EN LA VIEJA NORMALIDAD.

NO TOQUE UN HIDROGEL Y APENAS UNA MASCARILLA QUE EN LOS INTERIORES TODOS LLEVAN BAJADAS POR DEBAJO DE LA NARIZ.

YO, Y MI FAMILIA, SI TODA ESTA MIERDA FUESE CIERTA AL 100% ...DEBERIA ESTAR MUERTO!!!

Y aqui sigo...


----------



## secuestrado (28 Nov 2021)

El Bebé Lejías dijo:


> La normalidad no es que no vaya a volver, no, es que no puede volver. Ni aunque quisiéramos.
> 
> La gente habla de a ver cuándo acaba esto, a ver cuándo acaba lo otro y podemos volver a "lo de antes".La gente pasa por alto que, aunque se acabe con el virus y no se deje ni el más mínimo rastro de él, *no es el virus lo que ha modificado su realdad y su comportamiento*. Quiero decir, el comportamiento de la gente no se ha modificado porque un día salió a la calle y vio carretillas de muertos y se quedó en casa durante casi 2 años y decidió no trabajar ni salir por la noche. NO. Eso no pasó nunca. Lo que modificó la realidad de la gente fueron las imposiciones y dictados de un estado que dijo "tú no puedes", y la gente no pudo. Es por ello que la existencia o no del virus, que se le extermine o no, es irrelevante para la normalidad, pues *son los dictados del estado y no el virus* lo que la determinan.
> 
> ...


----------



## secuestrado (28 Nov 2021)

rsaca dijo:


> Pues aprietense los cinturones que vienen curvas. Esto solo es el principio y pasará a etapas mucho peores. La agenda sigue su curso casi sin oposición.
> Ayer hablando sobre la supuesta nueva variante con mi padre, que es covidiota convencido y al que le sorprende y enfada como están sucediendo las cosas, le explicaba que lo que ha sucedido hasta ahora es como pagar a un secuestrador, lo que siempre provoca que haya más secuestros. La única forma de acabar con los secuestros es que los secuentradores siempre acaben colgados en público. Si pagas habrá más. Y con el covid sucede lo mismo, si todo el mundo se vacuna y sigue los dicatados de estos degenerados esto va a más, más vacunas, más recortes de libertades. La única forma de acabar con esto es que la gente despierte y salir en masa todos por la puerta a la calle diciendo que NO, ni vacunas ni mascarilla. Y cada vez que un hijoputa lleve en público un pìn de la agenda 2030 apedrearlo allí mismo. Entonces estas tonterias se iban a acabar de golpe. No volveriamos a la antigua normalidad, sino a una normalidad más madura. Pero por desgracia no sucederá eso, la cantidad de subnormales es brutal. Gente extremadamente mediocre en puestos de gobierno. Feministas por todos lados, que son seres basura.
> 
> Sinceramente señores, creo que hay que prepararse a nivel individual para lo que viene, que va a ser muy muy jodido, y ya lo tenemos encima.



De acuerdo. Pero eso, hoy por hoy, es imposible


----------



## .Kaikus (28 Nov 2021)

El Bebé Lejías dijo:


> La normalidad no es que no vaya a volver, no, es que no puede volver. Ni aunque quisiéramos.



Hay que mirar hacia adelante y pisar fuerte, la unica opcion de cambios, la ofrece VoX.


----------



## mataresfacil (28 Nov 2021)

BHAN83 dijo:


> Una flor con otro nombre no tendria mejor aroma.
> 
> Llamalo como quieras, Vacuna o como desees, pero *ayuda a evitar la propagacion y muertes.*
> 
> ...



Si me encuentra un papel oficial de Pfiser que diga eso me pongo la vacuna. No querer ver la realidad del medicamento es un problema, pero si le ocurre algo yo estare ahi para ayudarlo y darle soporte tanto moral como legal e incluso sanitario, me da que al reves no.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (28 Nov 2021)

__





Lockdown inevitable en alemania


LOS NÚMEROS DE CORONA EXPLOTAN DE NUEVO EN ADVIENTO¿Es un lockdown realmente inevitable para todos? ++ Toda Alemania está a punto de tomar medidas drásticas ++ Incluso el casi canciller Olaf Scholz no descarta nada No ayuda. Mercados navideños cerrados, la regla 3-G en el trabajo, 2-G en el...




www.burbuja.info









__





Estamos ante el enésimo timo? MÉDICO DE SUDÁFRICA SOBRE LA VARIANTE OMICRON Los síntomas son "inusuales pero leves"


Fiebre y presión arterial alta. Justo los efectos secundarios de la vacuna Han convertido en nueva cepa a la repentinitis? https://www.bild.de/ratgeber/2021/ratgeber/corona-variante-omikron-symptome-ungewoehnlich-aber-mild-sagt-aerztin-78373292.bild.html Dr. Angelique Coetzee fue una de las...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Jackblack (28 Nov 2021)

Tiresias dijo:


> Hay una cosa que se llama Ley Natural.
> 
> Por muchas tergiversaciones que le den a la realidad, por mucho dinero que gasten en mentir y engañar, esa ley no va a cambiar. El ser humano es un ser libre porque tiene voluntad, luego en algún momento se liberará de sus cadenas, no está hecho para ser esclavo o animal de granja.
> 
> ...



El problema es q si estuvieras en un juicio y salieras por ahí...diciendo cosas totalmente lógicas como... ya no reconozco la autoridad d este tribunal ni d estas leyes ni de estos jueces abogados y policías corruptos, t someterian con violencia y sin piedad. Y al talego.
Eso es lo q deberían hacer los españoles con violencia y sin piedad fulminar al sistema corrupto y a sus acólitos. 
No porque me guste, sino xq a quedado más q probado q d forma pacifica no se puede luchar contra el poder corrupto y violento.
No veo otra solución y sino...más sometimiento violencia y corrupción para los españoles.


----------



## Glaucón (28 Nov 2021)

Jackblack dijo:


> El problema es q si estuvieras en un juicio y salieras por ahí...diciendo cosas totalmente lógicas como... ya no reconozco la autoridad d este tribunal ni d estas leyes ni de estos jueces abogados y policías corruptos, t someterian con violencia y sin piedad. Y al talego.
> Eso es lo q deberían hacer los españoles con violencia y sin piedad fulminar al sistema corrupto y a sus acólitos.
> No porque me guste, sino xq a quedado más q probado q d forma pacifica no se puede luchar contra el poder corrupto y violento.
> No veo otra solución y sino...más sometimiento violencia y corrupción para los españoles.



Es que ahí está el quid de la cuestión.
El fundamento final del derecho es la fuerza, como indica Montesquieu en El espíritu de las leyes.
¿Cúal es el fundamento de esa llamada ley natural si el individuo no tiene fuerza para defenderla?
Pues sin fundamento no hay legislación ni hay derecho.


----------



## Guano For Life (28 Nov 2021)

socrates99 dijo:


> Un subnormal no puede volver a la normalidad



Fin del hilo


----------



## PasoLeati (28 Nov 2021)

Thanks, up the legendary thread, y recalcar esto:



El Bebé Lejías dijo:


> _*La subnormalidad es la normalidad del subnormal.*_


----------



## Q__ (28 Nov 2021)

Muy acertado lo que dices.

Sólo hay que ver cómo la mayoría de la gente está ya de acuerdo en que sus cuerpos no les pertenecen a ellos sino a los políticos, y que los políticos les ordenen y obliguen a inyectarse en sus cuerpos lo que a los políticos les dé la gana y cuantas veces les dé la gana, para que así les den su salvoconducto nazi correspondiente que les permita vivir como esclavos.

Con eso está todo dicho: la mayor parte de la sociedad es borregada pura, o como decías: subnormalidad.


----------



## Xaki-navaja (28 Nov 2021)

Sincermente no sé cuál es el problema de que palme el 90% de la borregada así más sitio para aparcar tendremos.Seamos serios, la mayoría de borregos son basura y es lo que se merecen.


----------



## wwknude (28 Nov 2021)

El Bebé Lejías dijo:


> La normalidad no es que no vaya a volver, no, es que no puede volver. Ni aunque quisiéramos.
> 
> La gente habla de a ver cuándo acaba esto, a ver cuándo acaba lo otro y podemos volver a "lo de antes".La gente pasa por alto que, aunque se acabe con el virus y no se deje ni el más mínimo rastro de él, *no es el virus lo que ha modificado su realdad y su comportamiento*. Quiero decir, el comportamiento de la gente no se ha modificado porque un día salió a la calle y vio carretillas de muertos y se quedó en casa durante casi 2 años y decidió no trabajar ni salir por la noche. NO. Eso no pasó nunca. Lo que modificó la realidad de la gente fueron las imposiciones y dictados de un estado que dijo "tú no puedes", y la gente no pudo. Es por ello que la existencia o no del virus, que se le extermine o no, es irrelevante para la normalidad, pues *son los dictados del estado y no el virus* lo que la determinan.
> 
> ...



Pienso igual que todo lo que dices.


----------



## Jackblack (28 Nov 2021)

Hrodrich dijo:


> Lo hacen porque buscan ese nicho de votantes de canis mantoncillos de poca monta con placa llorando con el jusapol porque no le dan más paguitas. Todo enterito para ellos, luego que no lloren por el hostión. Y el que siga siendo follaplacas a día de hoy es directamente retrasadazo mental.



Pero q dices??? Si es el sueño español...ser funcionario. Hay ordas preparándose.


----------



## malibux (28 Nov 2021)

Me ha sorprendido (para mal) la ausencia de pensamiento crítico de la gran mayoría de la población. Me esperaba que la gente más inculta -por falta de medios, menor nivel de renta, etc- cayera fácilmente en ser pastoreada cual rebaño, pero lo que no me esperaba es que gente de la que se presupone cierto nivel de formación, cultura y pensamiento crítico, han seguido todo tipo de directrices sin cuestionarlas. Y aquí no entro en conspiraciones mundiales y demás que nunca sabes si son ciertas, tácticas de desmoralización de los chinos o qué niño muerto. Me refiero a cosas tan palmarias como la imbecilidad de llevar mascarilla en espacios abiertos. Es decir, yo a día de hoy no me jugaría un huevo a afirmar si todo esto es simplemente una untada de las farmacéuticas, es una guerra híbrida como bien narran en otros hilos, una mezcla de todo ello, una antesala de algo peor en los años venideros o qué. Tampoco sé si esta campaña brutalmente agresiva de vacunación es una estrategia a largo plazo para generar infertilidad en la población, si es un mecanismo globalista para introducir la necesidad periódica de vacunaciones -no sé bien con qué fines- o es simplemente la "solución" que han encontrado los políticos para hacerse "necesarios" y hacer ver que cuidan de nosotros y que oh pobrecitos qué haríamos sin ellos y sus vacunas.

Confiaba en que al vivir en una época de bienestar, acceso a la información y una cultura de base mejor que en los siglos pasados, se habría exigido una mejor gestión de la crisis. O al menos una resistencia más evidente. Pero el problema es que al ser un tema de salud, cuando hoy en día ya no se cree en un más allá y el propio cuerpo-ego pasa a ser lo único divino que la gente acepta, hará todo lo posible por preservarlo, ante una eventual amenaza. Es decir, antes la gente en la Edad Media moriría en una Cruzada por miedo a no honrar a Dios, hoy en día hará todo lo posible por no morir terrenalmente.

Lo que también he visto es cómo la actitud ante la pandemia ya no depende tanto de la inteligencia del individuo. Escucho a gente inteligente dar consignas "oficiales" de primero de preescolar, mientras que otra gente poco espabilada aprecio que tiene una mayor intuición para detectar que algo huele mal. Y luego ya tenemos el extremo de gente inculta por el lado de la conspiración que se lo traga todo, como que en los hospitales están exterminando a los ancianos, lo cual estigmatiza a aquellos que dudan sanamente de la versión oficial.

P.D: y al creador del hilo, coincidiendo en buena parte de sus afirmaciones, hay que matizar que todo esto no va sólo del R78, ya vemos cómo tarde o temprano los países van haciendo medidas similares. Se está calibrando poco a poco hasta dónde se puede llegar ,como si fueran las barras que suben de un ecualizador, a ver hasta dónde se puede llegar sin quemar.


----------



## Jackblack (28 Nov 2021)

Glaucón dijo:


> Es que ahí está el quid de la cuestión.
> El fundamento final del derecho es la fuerza, como indica Montesquieu en El espíritu de las leyes.
> ¿Cúal es el fundamento de esa llamada ley natural si el individuo no tiene fuerza para defenderla?
> Pues sin fundamento no hay legislación ni hay derecho.



Osea, fundamento si hay, lo q no hay es un sistema d base q haga q se cumpla.
Y no existe tal cosa porque sería poner al individuo soberano por encima d las leyes dl sistema político (q es el q impera desde el 78)
Eso d democracia no nos engañemos en España nunca existió ni existirá por lo q veo.
Han corrompido los valores humanos y sin eso, las personas no son más q bestias.


----------



## AH1N1 (28 Nov 2021)

malibux dijo:


> luego ya tenemos el extremo de gente inculta por el lado de la conspiración que se lo traga todo, como que en los hospitales están exterminando a los ancianos, lo cual estigmatiza a aquellos que dudan sanamente de la versión oficial.



Buen post. Pero "insinúas" que no se cargaron gente en los hospitales? Aquí hay un médico que no opina lo mismo.









2021 10 26 - Cesar Carballo - Los protocolos COVID mataban gente


View 2021 10 26 - Cesar Carballo - Los protocolos COVID mataban gente on Odysee




odysee.com


----------



## Amerika (28 Nov 2021)

No he leido las respuestas pero decia trevijano 'en espanya y uropa no hay constitucion hay cartas otorgadas' 'lo mismo que te la han dado te la pueden quitar'

Lo importante en una constitucion es que divida los poderes y que los derechos constitucionales individuales esten por encima de las leyes generales de la mayoria.


----------



## Lechuga verde (28 Nov 2021)

Tengo que darte la razón amigo, pero siento decirte que este pisoteo a los que tu creías derechos se acabó hace mucho tiempo.
No sé que edad tienes, pero yo cuando veo chavales de 25 años hasta 10 me da mucha rabia la mierda de vida que tienen. Es una puta mierda, es la verdad, antes salías con los amigos y te sentías libre de hacer lo que quisieras, ahora sólo veo reprimidos y gente muy muy aburrida. Los jóvenes me aburren, pero aburrimiento me refiero a que no tienen casi planes, no tienen dinero para hacer nada, no saben divertirse sin un móvil u ordenador, por supuesto hay excepciones, pero hablo en general. Y no es culpa PARA NADA de ellos, este país de mierda no incentiva nada la creatividad, sólo se cumpla un sistema, que por SORPRESA, hace que les enriquezca y por ello les interese.
Si quieres libertad sólo la puedes encontrar aprendiendo algo, como idiomas y explorar. Aún así un sistema así antinatural no puede ganar


----------



## Votante=Gilipollas (28 Nov 2021)

El Bebé Lejías dijo:


> el comportamiento de la gente no se ha modificado porque un día salió a la calle y vio carretillas de muertos y se quedó en casa durante casi 2 años y decidió no trabajar ni salir por la noche. NO. Eso no pasó nunca. Lo que modificó la realidad de la gente fueron las imposiciones y dictados de un estado que dijo "tú no puedes", y la gente no pudo.



Pero eso que describes es la normalidad de toda la vida. No ha habido modificación alguna más que en cuestiones secundarias y sin importancia alguna.



Lukytrike dijo:


> La normalidad históricamente ha sido la dictadura, el dominio de las élites sobre el resto.
> 
> Pudimos salir de esa "normalidad" durante muchas décadas, hasta hace poco, con las pseudodemocrácias, con los estados de derecho. Parece que también las élites estaban cómodas en esa posición.
> 
> Ahora han decidido por alguna razón (superpoblación, robótica, recursos), volver a la antigua "normalidad". Quizás son ciclos.



No, eso no es así. Siempre hemos vivido en estados, lo que implica que hay una ley que obedecer. Las democracias siempre han sido un tipo de dictadura suave. Nunca ha habido (ni habrá) libertad de hacer lo que uno quiera, ya que eso sería volver el paleolítico y el final de toda ley. La anarquía pura y dura.


----------



## Glaucón (28 Nov 2021)

Jackblack dijo:


> Osea, fundamento si hay, lo q no hay es un sistema d base q haga q se cumpla.
> Y no existe tal cosa porque sería poner al individuo soberano por encima d las leyes dl sistema político (q es el q impera desde el 78)
> Eso d democracia no nos engañemos en España nunca existió ni existirá por lo q veo.
> Han corrompido los valores humanos y sin eso, las personas no son más q bestias.



El individuo sólo es soberano si tiene la fuerza para imponer su voluntad y hacerse valer. De ahí la importancia de poder portar armas y la inmunidad relativa en la propiedad propia (Castle Law), los yankees lo entienden a la perfección.


----------



## germano89 (28 Nov 2021)

El Bebé Lejías dijo:


> La normalidad no es que no vaya a volver, no, es que no puede volver. Ni aunque quisiéramos.
> 
> La gente habla de a ver cuándo acaba esto, a ver cuándo acaba lo otro y podemos volver a "lo de antes".La gente pasa por alto que, aunque se acabe con el virus y no se deje ni el más mínimo rastro de él, *no es el virus lo que ha modificado su realdad y su comportamiento*. Quiero decir, el comportamiento de la gente no se ha modificado porque un día salió a la calle y vio carretillas de muertos y se quedó en casa durante casi 2 años y decidió no trabajar ni salir por la noche. NO. Eso no pasó nunca. Lo que modificó la realidad de la gente fueron las imposiciones y dictados de un estado que dijo "tú no puedes", y la gente no pudo. Es por ello que la existencia o no del virus, que se le extermine o no, es irrelevante para la normalidad, pues *son los dictados del estado y no el virus* lo que la determinan.
> 
> ...



Amén, ni olvido ni perdón. El régimen del 78 y sus lacayos deben pagar por lo que nos están haciendo. Y las entidades supra-nacionales como la UE, ONU, FMI ect ect deberían ser las siguientes.


----------



## Minsky Moment (28 Nov 2021)

El Bebé Lejías dijo:


> La normalidad no es que no vaya a volver, no, es que no puede volver. Ni aunque quisiéramos.
> 
> La gente habla de a ver cuándo acaba esto, a ver cuándo acaba lo otro y podemos volver a "lo de antes".La gente pasa por alto que, aunque se acabe con el virus y no se deje ni el más mínimo rastro de él, *no es el virus lo que ha modificado su realdad y su comportamiento*. Quiero decir, el comportamiento de la gente no se ha modificado porque un día salió a la calle y vio carretillas de muertos y se quedó en casa durante casi 2 años y decidió no trabajar ni salir por la noche. NO. Eso no pasó nunca. Lo que modificó la realidad de la gente fueron las imposiciones y dictados de un estado que dijo "tú no puedes", y la gente no pudo. Es por ello que la existencia o no del virus, que se le extermine o no, es irrelevante para la normalidad, pues *son los dictados del estado y no el virus* lo que la determinan.
> 
> ...



Un thanks enorme. Yo soy de los de "ya lo sabía", como añades al final, no por eso, como dices, es menos importante que se haya delatado el régimen con la contundencia que lo ha hecho a razón de lo del virus, aunque la verdad es que llevaba ya unos años sacando la patita cada vez con mayor inpunidad, esto ha sido el ensayo general de lo que hasta ahora solo habían mostrado por partes menores, no en su totalidad como ahora. Los derechos en este régimen jamás fueron ganados. Se nos concedieron por un poder ya constituido, por lo que igual que se nos dieron, se nos puede quitar ya que no somos dueños de ellos. Igual que en el feudalismo. Es necesaria una revolución comandada por el pueblo apartando al lado a todos los poderes existentes para constituir los nuestros bajo nuestro propio criterio, empezando por evitar que metan mano en todo el proceso los partidos estatales, que son el cáncer de la sociedad y su interés no tiene nada eu ver con los nuestros. Pero no una revolución ideológica, que es en lo que todo el mundo piensa al pensar en revoluciones arrimando el ascua a su sardina, que a menudo no es ni siquiera ideológica sino partidista. La revolución que necesitamos jamás ha ocurrido en España: una revolución de las instituciones que deje atado y constreñido el poder a la libertad del pueblo.


----------



## thanos2 (28 Nov 2021)

Aprendieron la lección de ensayos anteriores y esta vez no iban a dejar que la inversión saliese mal. 

Empezaron por crear el miedo en China a través del teatrillo que se montó allí (que duró solo unos meses, recordemos que allí no pasó nada después de que se acabó la función) y todo lo que no es China ni África acabó viviendo una distopía totalmente orquestada. 

Por una enfermedad que no mata más que los tratamientos que se han dado para la misma (recordemos que en España esos fatídicos meses de 2020 la gente no murió de COVID sino con los pulmones quemados por los ventiladores, por falta de asistencia médica al quedar encarcelados - o emparedados- en sus habitaciones de residencias, o por los cócteles de medicamentos erróneos que indicaban los protocolos y que suministraban los médicos a sabiendas). Todo esto dicho por gente como Carballo.


----------



## Dj Puesto (28 Nov 2021)

Muchas cosas han venido para quedarse pero porque la gente se va a seguir comportando así. 

El bozal seremos Japón eternamente, se verá normal que la gente lo lleve por la calle, en sitios de trabajo o formales seguramente se vea como una falta de respeto el que alguien no lo lleve en la reunión... Podría tener mocos y pegarse los a todos. 

La gente casi seguro seguirá haciendo cola fuera del kiosco, estanco, comercio. .. 

Y todo esto son cosas auto impuestas, que el gobierno impondrá otras cuestiones que se verán lo más lógico del mundo


----------



## thanos2 (28 Nov 2021)

Dj Puesto dijo:


> Muchas cosas han venido para quedarse pero porque la gente se va a seguir comportando así.
> 
> El bozal seremos Japón eternamente, se verá normal que la gente lo lleve por la calle, en sitios de trabajo o formales seguramente se vea como una falta de respeto el que alguien no lo lleve en la reunión... Podría tener mocos y pegarse los a todos.
> 
> ...



Da mucho más asco estar en una misma sala con alguien que lleva una mascarilla azul quirúrgica toda empapada de moquita o mocos que amarillea. Y no puedes decirle que por favor se vaya a la mierda.


----------



## D_M (28 Nov 2021)

DR TRUTH dijo:


> ni olvido ni perdón,
> *muerte al estado y a todos sus perros*,
> y castigos ejemplares para que no vuelva a suceder,
> esa es la única solución



Si te doy un thanks me meten en la carcel


----------



## superloki (28 Nov 2021)

thanos2 dijo:


> Da mucho más asco estar en una misma sala con alguien que lleva una mascarilla azul quirúrgica toda empapada de moquita o mocos que amarillea. Y no puedes decirle que por favor se vaya a la mierda.



El otro día pasé por enésima ver por un gimnasio para preguntar si para hacer cardio hacía falta mascarilla (las máquinas tenían mamparas), y me dijeron que si eran obligatorias. Eché un vistazo por la cristalera y efectivamente la gente las tenían puesta hasta los ojos. Vi a un par de personas con la mascarilla totalmente empapada y los tíos seguían haciendo ejercicio como si nada. Daba una grima tremenda...


----------



## Tiresias (28 Nov 2021)

superloki dijo:


> El otro día pasé por enésima ver por un gimnasio para preguntar si para hacer cardio hacía falta mascarilla (las máquinas tenían mamparas), y me dijeron que si eran obligatorias. Eché un vistazo por la cristalera y efectivamente la gente las tenían puesta hasta los ojos. Vi a un par de personas con la mascarilla totalmente empapada y los tíos seguían haciendo ejercicio como si nada. Daba una grima tremenda...



Yo he visto gente ducharse con el bozal puesto, no es cogna.


----------



## thanos2 (28 Nov 2021)

superloki dijo:


> El otro día pasé por enésima ver por un gimnasio para preguntar si para hacer cardio hacía falta mascarilla (las máquinas tenían mamparas), y me dijeron que si eran obligatorias. Eché un vistazo por la cristalera y efectivamente la gente las tenían puesta hasta los ojos. Vi a un par de personas con la mascarilla totalmente empapada y los tíos seguían haciendo ejercicio como si nada. Daba una grima tremenda...




Yo he visto a gente salir del gimnasio, escurrir la mascarilla y caer un chorro del sudor que había empapado. 

Pero las mascarillas salvan vidas, eh...


----------



## Bollodecrema (28 Nov 2021)

Mis dies.


----------



## Viviendo Digno (28 Nov 2021)

superloki dijo:


> El otro día pasé por enésima ver por un gimnasio para preguntar si para hacer cardio hacía falta mascarilla (las máquinas tenían mamparas), y me dijeron que si eran obligatorias. Eché un vistazo por la cristalera y efectivamente la gente las tenían puesta hasta los ojos. Vi a un par de personas con la mascarilla totalmente empapada y los tíos seguían haciendo ejercicio como si nada. Daba una grima tremenda...



Antes de la pandemia hacía máquinas y natación. Llegó marzo 2020 y nos echaron a todos para casa. Cuando posteriormente reabrieron, vi que la nueva subnormalidad es básicamente lo que vd relata y, muy a mi pesar, no me volverán a ver el pelo por allí. 

Afortunadamente, tengo buenas alternativas.


----------



## Elbrujo (28 Nov 2021)

El puto NOM


----------



## El Bebé Lejías (28 Nov 2021)

Q__ dijo:


> Muy acertado lo que dices.
> 
> Sólo hay que ver cómo la mayoría de la gente está ya de acuerdo en que sus cuerpos no les pertenecen a ellos sino a los políticos, y que los políticos les ordenen y obliguen a inyectarse en sus cuerpos lo que a los políticos les dé la gana y cuantas veces les dé la gana, para que así les den su salvoconducto nazi correspondiente que les permita vivir como esclavos.
> 
> Con eso está todo dicho: la mayor parte de la sociedad es borregada pura, o como decías: subnormalidad.



Esa es la salvajada más grande de todas, y la que abre las puertas a las aberraciones más grandes que puedas concebir.

Una vez que tu cuerpo no te pertenece, sino que pertenece al estado y el político de turno puede decidir qué hacer o dejar de hacer con tu cuerpo, cosas tan bonitas como la donación de órganos obligatoria tras la muerte, transplantes obligatorios por el bien común, implantación de chips localizadores a tus hijos nada más nacer, y preciosidades de ese estilo empiezan a entrar como opciones en la partida.

Que en galicia estén pidiendo pasaportes covid y no se esté ******* a ningún político, a ningún juez y a ningún periodista me pone los pelos como escarpias. Deberían estar las calles ardiendo y todas las farolas ocupadas, pero el dopaje del cuarto poder con las nuevas tecnologías es tan extremo que puede conseguir que se haga lo que se está haciendo sin consecuencia ninguna.

Es importante ser consciente de lo que está pasando. Es importante discutir los temas apropiados, y en mi opnión no se esán discutiendo, y no por casualidad, sino porque el cuarto poder en esteroides lo está impidiendo sin siquiera sudar un poquito. Pues bien, hay que luchar y hay que sacar esos temas a la palestra quiera el cuarto poder o no y hay que retomar nuestros derechos por lo civil o por lo criminal (que diría cierto hijo de puta bigotudo)


----------



## El Bebé Lejías (28 Nov 2021)

Q__ dijo:


> Muy acertado lo que dices.
> 
> Sólo hay que ver cómo la mayoría de la gente está ya de acuerdo en que sus cuerpos no les pertenecen a ellos sino a los políticos, y que los políticos les ordenen y obliguen a inyectarse en sus cuerpos lo que a los políticos les dé la gana y cuantas veces les dé la gana, para que así les den su salvoconducto nazi correspondiente que les permita vivir como esclavos.
> 
> Con eso está todo dicho: la mayor parte de la sociedad es borregada pura, o como decías: subnormalidad.



Esa es la salvajada más grande de todas, y la que abre las puertas a las aberraciones más grandes que puedas concebir.

Una vez que tu cuerpo no te pertenece, sino que pertenece al estado y el político de turno puede decidir qué hacer o dejar de hacer con tu cuerpo, cosas tan bonitas como la donación de órganos obligatoria tras la muerte, transplantes obligatorios mientras estáis vivos y por el bien común, implantación de chips localizadores a tus hijos nada más nacer "por seguridad", y preciosidades de ese estilo empiezan a entrar como opciones en la partida.

Que en galicia estén pidiendo pasaportes covid y no se esté ******* a ningún político, a ningún juez y a ningún periodista me pone los pelos como escarpias. Deberían estar las calles ardiendo y todas las farolas ocupadas, pero el dopaje del cuarto poder con las nuevas tecnologías es tan extremo que puede conseguir que se haga lo que se está haciendo sin consecuencia ninguna.

Es importante ser consciente de lo que está pasando. Es importante discutir los temas apropiados, y en mi opnión no se esán discutiendo, y no por casualidad, sino porque el cuarto poder en esteroides lo está impidiendo sin siquiera sudar un poquito. Pues bien, hay que luchar y hay que sacar esos temas a la palestra quiera el cuarto poder o no y hay que retomar nuestros derechos por lo civil o por lo criminal (que diría cierto hijo de puta bigotudo)


----------



## El Bebé Lejías (28 Nov 2021)

malibux dijo:


> Me ha sorprendido (para mal) la ausencia de pensamiento crítico de la gran mayoría de la población. Me esperaba que la gente más inculta -por falta de medios, menor nivel de renta, etc- cayera fácilmente en ser pastoreada cual rebaño, pero lo que no me esperaba es que gente de la que se presupone cierto nivel de formación, cultura y pensamiento crítico, han seguido todo tipo de directrices sin cuestionarlas. Y aquí no entro en conspiraciones mundiales y demás que nunca sabes si son ciertas, tácticas de desmoralización de los chinos o qué niño muerto. Me refiero a cosas tan palmarias como la imbecilidad de llevar mascarilla en espacios abiertos. Es decir, yo a día de hoy no me jugaría un huevo a afirmar si todo esto es simplemente una untada de las farmacéuticas, es una guerra híbrida como bien narran en otros hilos, una mezcla de todo ello, una antesala de algo peor en los años venideros o qué. Tampoco sé si esta campaña brutalmente agresiva de vacunación es una estrategia a largo plazo para generar infertilidad en la población, si es un mecanismo globalista para introducir la necesidad periódica de vacunaciones -no sé bien con qué fines- o es simplemente la "solución" que han encontrado los políticos para hacerse "necesarios" y hacer ver que cuidan de nosotros y que oh pobrecitos qué haríamos sin ellos y sus vacunas.
> 
> Confiaba en que al vivir en una época de bienestar, acceso a la información y una cultura de base mejor que en los siglos pasados, se habría exigido una mejor gestión de la crisis. O al menos una resistencia más evidente. Pero el problema es que al ser un tema de salud, cuando hoy en día ya no se cree en un más allá y el propio cuerpo-ego pasa a ser lo único divino que la gente acepta, hará todo lo posible por preservarlo, ante una eventual amenaza. Es decir, antes la gente en la Edad Media moriría en una Cruzada por miedo a no honrar a Dios, hoy en día hará todo lo posible por no morir terrenalmente.
> 
> ...



Sí, a mí me pasó lo mismo. Tardé un tiempo, y no poco, en darme cuenta de que no hay relación directa entre la formación/cultura/inteligencia de un sujeto y su capacidad de tener consciencia propia y voluntad de libertad.

Es aluciante cómo gente que creías super inteligente y con 5 doctorados y 3 puestos de mega-responsabilidad es un temeroso covidiota pidiendo por favor que le esclavicen de por vida y que está tan cagado de mierdo que no es capaz de ver ni la más leve incongruencia en todo este circo (y si la ve, la obvia), y cómo gente sin estudios o gente que considerabas con las neuronas justas para no mearse encima son capaces de ver todo con una claridad acojonante únicamente en base a la intuición y a la aplicación de cuatro conceptos simples de lógica básica.

En cuanto al R78 lo menciono porque es lo que nos toca a nosotros directamente. De todas formas el R78 ha sido el más salvaje de todos con sus ciudadanos, en ningún país se ha secuestrado a la población como se ha hecho aquí mientras jueces y ffycc de seguridad del estado miraban para otro lado o directamente colaboraban activamente y violando la constitución impunemente. De lo que te digan las putas de la prensa que pasa en otros países créete la mitad, aunque en realidad si te crees menos de la mitad, mejor.

La prensa no para de repetir que hay "confinamiento" aquí y allá, pero la realidad es que el "lockdown" del que hablan los medios extranjeros en ningún momento implica el secuestro de toda la población del país en sus casa. Ese lockdown se refiere principalmente a cierrres y restricciones de negocios. Tenga 7 ojos con la prensa del R78, que si les han pagado 500 millones de euros en publicidad institucional no es por nada.


----------



## Alficoz (29 Nov 2021)

Switch_46 dijo:


> No me he leído todo el tostón pero te voy a explicar el por qué NO va a volver la normalidad, tal y como la conociamos, por lo menos dentro de los próximos 2 años mínimo:
> 
> Mientras por la tele te estén bombardeando con sandeces, la gente carente de criterio seguirá en su mojón mental. Eso para empezar.
> 
> ...



Mezclas verdades con mentiras.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (29 Nov 2021)

de @*Harold Papanander y de * @Lonchix

Se empieza a percibir uno de los lados.







El presidente de Sud Africa hace un llamamiento para que la población se inocule: 

_"ahora con la omnicrom, es buen momento"._










Intentar vender algo que nadie quiere allí.​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (29 Nov 2021)

*El presidente checo, Milos Zeman, que actualmente está siendo tratado por........ Covid!!!
Ha sido puesto en una CAJA DE VIDRIO  *








DISIDENTES, REUNIOS!


El presidente checo, Milos Zeman, que actualmente está siendo tratado por........ Covid!!! Ha sido puesto en una CAJA DE VIDRIO para nombrar al nuevo primer ministro del país. Por la salud de todos. Parece un trofeo DISIDENTES, REUNIOS En Telegram : https://t.me/DISIDENTESREUNIOS




t.me




* para nombrar al nuevo primer ministro del país. Parece un trofeo




*
A LAS 11:07 1107
EN UNA URNA DE CRISTAL  ... ALGO HABRA HECHO






__





El Clown World en imágenes - Postea aquí tus fotos más distópicas -. HILO MÍTICO!!


es flipante lo que han hecho con Occidente




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Jackblack (29 Nov 2021)

Glaucón dijo:


> El individuo sólo es soberano si tiene la fuerza para imponer su voluntad y hacerse valer. De ahí la importancia de poder portar armas y la inmunidad relativa en la propiedad propia (Castle Law), los yankees lo entienden a la perfección.



O despojar al gobierno d las suyas...
Xq sinceramente, el español medio tampoco lo veo yo preparado para portarlas.
Los americanos tuvieron su historia para concienciarse sobre ellas y aún así pasan locuras.
Aquí...sería una desastre.


----------



## Glaucón (29 Nov 2021)

Jackblack dijo:


> O despojar al gobierno d las suyas...
> Xq sinceramente, el español medio tampoco lo veo yo preparado para portarlas.
> Los americanos tuvieron su historia para concienciarse sobre ellas y aún así pasan locuras.
> Aquí...sería una desastre.



Ese argumento es falaz. Las locuras son excepciones y no la norma. Pura propaganda a favor del gobierno que quiere a la población indefensa y desarmada.
La última línea de defensa es la morada, la familia y padres luchando con hijos hombro con hombro para defender lo que es suyo contra quien sea.
El que olvide eso lo va a perder todo.


----------



## Jackblack (29 Nov 2021)

Glaucón dijo:


> Ese argumento es falaz. Las locuras son excepciones y no la norma. Pura propaganda a favor del gobierno que quiere a la población indefensa y desarmada.
> La última línea de defensa es la morada, la familia y padres luchando con hijos hombro con hombro para defender lo que es suyo contra quien sea.
> El que olvide eso lo va a perder todo.



Yo es q no veo esa gente espabilada d la q tu hablas.
El 90% son borregos.
Y si armas a esos borregos q iva a pasar???
Pues q no se Ivan a ir contra el sistema...sería una guerra entre fachas y rojos como todos sabemos...
Y mientras los políticos y clases privilegiadas riéndose aún más d nosotros...xq si a ti t dejarán tener una pistola ellos tendrán su ejército personal.
Yo creo q haría más daño q bien.
Aquí la gente no está preparada.
Yo, propaganda del gobierno????
Jajaja si fuera por mi lo eliminaba junto a los partidos politicos y todo lo q tenga q ver con ellos y sus privilegios.
Eso sería mil veces mejor q dar armas a todo dios.
Y mucho más pacífico.


----------



## Glaucón (29 Nov 2021)

Jackblack dijo:


> Yo es q no veo esa gente espabilada d la q tu hablas.
> El 90% son borregos.
> Y si armas a esos borregos q iva a pasar???
> Pues q no se Ivan a ir contra el sistema...sería una guerra entre fachas y rojos como todos sabemos...
> ...



Si el 90% son borregos y las clases privilegiadas son tan hijas de puta como usted dice más motivo para que nos hagamos con armas para defendernos. De los rojos, los azules o quien sea.


----------



## Jackblack (29 Nov 2021)

Glaucón dijo:


> Si el 90% son borregos y las clases privilegiadas son tan hijas de puta como usted dice más motivo para que nos hagamos con armas para defendernos. De los rojos, los azules o quien sea.



Si todos pensarán como usted...tal vez.
Pero desgraciadamente no es así, ese pensamiento es d una minoría, q sería aplastada por el poder violento y armado.
En pocos años, en vez d meterles en la cárcel por rebelde.
Dos tiros y al siguiente.
Hay q quitar poder al estado...y dando armas pasa lo contrario...


----------



## Switch_46 (29 Nov 2021)

Alficoz dijo:


> Mezclas verdades con mentiras.



Vale, entonces explica en que mezclo verdades y mentiras.


----------



## HumanaeLibertas (29 Nov 2021)

La plandemia ha sido una puesta forzosa de las gafas de They Live a toda la población. 

Se han caído las caretas. Todas. Ponerse las caretas otra vez, efectivamente, ES IMPOSIBLE.

Algunos ni olvidamos ni perdonamos. Esto ha sido un jodido genocidio y maltrato propio de auténticos demonios.

Morir de pie >>>>>>>>>> malvivir de rodillas


----------



## Glaucón (29 Nov 2021)

Jackblack dijo:


> Si todos pensarán como usted...tal vez.
> Pero desgraciadamente no es así, ese pensamiento es d una minoría, q sería aplastada por el poder violento y armado.
> En pocos años, en vez d meterles en la cárcel por rebelde.
> Dos tiros y al siguiente.
> Hay q quitar poder al estado...y dando armas pasa lo contrario...



Los estados son inevitables. Pensar lo contrario es ciencia ficción. Los auténticos individuos estamos solos. Hay que entenderlo.
Si vis pacem, para bellum.


----------



## GatoAzul (29 Nov 2021)

Mirar hacia atrás en querer ser una estatua de sal.


----------



## Jackblack (29 Nov 2021)

Glaucón dijo:


> Los estados son inevitables. Pensar lo contrario es ciencia ficción. Los auténticos individuos estamos solos. Hay que entenderlo.
> Si vis pacem, para bellum.



Por ahora...
Cada día q pasa queda demostrado q son inútiles y contraproducentes, los estados un día tb se automatizaran (las 4 cosas q hagan).
Las personas en puestos d poder solo traen problemas a los q no lo tienen.(por intereses propios)
Un software con las tres leyes d Asimov (sin intereses propios) haría más bien a la humanidad, q todos los políticos d la democracia juntos.


----------



## Mateo77 (29 Nov 2021)

El Bebé Lejías dijo:


> La normalidad no es que no vaya a volver, no, es que no puede volver. Ni aunque quisiéramos.
> 
> La gente habla de a ver cuándo acaba esto, a ver cuándo acaba lo otro y podemos volver a "lo de antes".La gente pasa por alto que, aunque se acabe con el virus y no se deje ni el más mínimo rastro de él, *no es el virus lo que ha modificado su realdad y su comportamiento*. Quiero decir, el comportamiento de la gente no se ha modificado porque un día salió a la calle y vio carretillas de muertos y se quedó en casa durante casi 2 años y decidió no trabajar ni salir por la noche. NO. Eso no pasó nunca. Lo que modificó la realidad de la gente fueron las imposiciones y dictados de un estado que dijo "tú no puedes", y la gente no pudo. Es por ello que la existencia o no del virus, que se le extermine o no, es irrelevante para la normalidad, pues *son los dictados del estado y no el virus* lo que la determinan.
> 
> ...



Antes o después, más pronto que tarde, habrá que reconstruir todo bajo principios más sanos que los revolucionarios.


----------



## HumanaeLibertas (29 Nov 2021)

grom dijo:


> El comunismo era basura y es basura.
> 
> Pero aparentemente han descubierto la forma de que funcione: que no tengas donde escapar.



¿Sabes lo que hace CUALQUIER ANIMAL cuando no tiene escapatoria? ¿Lo sabes? Yo sí.


----------



## Charlie_69 (29 Nov 2021)

Aqui le dais importancia a cosas que a la borregada se la suda, NO PIENSAN, si en la tele dicen que mañana volvemos a la normalidad pues volvemos a la normalidad, y el borrego seguira teniendo de preocupacion que se va a poner en la cena de navidad


----------



## HumanaeLibertas (29 Nov 2021)

malibux dijo:


> Me ha sorprendido (para mal) la ausencia de pensamiento crítico de la gran mayoría de la población. Me esperaba que la gente más inculta -por falta de medios, menor nivel de renta, etc- cayera fácilmente en ser pastoreada cual rebaño, pero lo que no me esperaba es que gente de la que se presupone cierto nivel de formación, cultura y pensamiento crítico, han seguido todo tipo de directrices sin cuestionarlas. Y aquí no entro en conspiraciones mundiales y demás que nunca sabes si son ciertas, tácticas de desmoralización de los chinos o qué niño muerto. Me refiero a cosas tan palmarias como la imbecilidad de llevar mascarilla en espacios abiertos. Es decir, yo a día de hoy no me jugaría un huevo a afirmar si todo esto es simplemente una untada de las farmacéuticas, es una guerra híbrida como bien narran en otros hilos, una mezcla de todo ello, una antesala de algo peor en los años venideros o qué. Tampoco sé si esta campaña brutalmente agresiva de vacunación es una estrategia a largo plazo para generar infertilidad en la población, si es un mecanismo globalista para introducir la necesidad periódica de vacunaciones -no sé bien con qué fines- o es simplemente la "solución" que han encontrado los políticos para hacerse "necesarios" y hacer ver que cuidan de nosotros y que oh pobrecitos qué haríamos sin ellos y sus vacunas.
> 
> Confiaba en que al vivir en una época de bienestar, acceso a la información y una cultura de base mejor que en los siglos pasados, se habría exigido una mejor gestión de la crisis. O al menos una resistencia más evidente. Pero el problema es que al ser un tema de salud, cuando hoy en día ya no se cree en un más allá y el propio cuerpo-ego pasa a ser lo único divino que la gente acepta, hará todo lo posible por preservarlo, ante una eventual amenaza. Es decir, antes la gente en la Edad Media moriría en una Cruzada por miedo a no honrar a Dios, hoy en día hará todo lo posible por no morir terrenalmente.
> 
> ...



¿CONSPIRACIONES MUNDIALES QUE *NO SABES SI SON CIERTAS*? Hijo mío, que estás en burbuja...
¿Necesitas que te ponga también una foto de cada puto cargo político del mundo con la chapa de la agenda 2030? Acojonante lo cagaos que sois de que os digan "conspiranoico" por decir la verdad con todo el respaldo de la realidad.


----------



## etsai (29 Nov 2021)

Kenshiro dijo:


> Esto ya viene muy de atrás, retrotraerse al 11M se queda corto. Lo realmente trágico de la plandemia no ha sido el encierro ni los experimentos genéticos con humanos, sino darte cuenta que todos tus semejantes son un compendio de subnormales y lo que es peor: de hijos de puta. Porque puedo entender que si no tienes tiempo para andar metido en foros y te quedas con la primera búsqueda de Google pienses que la vacuña es la panacea y nunca llegues a enterarte de toda la mierda que le meten a las banderillas de ARNm y en tu insapiencia prefieras delegar tu decisión al criterio de los "profesionales" y accedas a pincharte; pero eso no justifica que veas con buenos ojos y que apoyes el apartheid de los no-vacunados y esto es algo que tengo visto en mis círculos personales de toda la vida. Gente que cuando veía "La tonta de Schindler" se preguntaba "¿pero cómo es que nadie se oponía?" y ahora no le dan las neuronas para hacer introspección y verse reflejado en el nazi (esteriotipado y maniqueo) que jugaba al tiro al blanco con los reclusos.



¿Cómo mirar de nuevo a la cara a un ser querido que te ha confesado que habría que encerrar a todos los no-vacunados, separarles de sus hijos y obligarles a pincharse?

Sencillamente es imposible. Aunque se instaurara la vieja normalidad mañana mismo. Yo a esa persona no la quiero más en mi vida y su muerte me tiene que importar lo mismo que la de un mosquito.

No volveremos a la normalidad porque ya no se puede tras esta caída de caretas.

Es como descubrir que los Reyes Magos son los padres, por mucho que te esfuerces en intentar creer que los reyes son reales ya es imposible.


----------



## Antiparras (29 Nov 2021)

ya lo dijo castells, el oráculo


----------



## grom (29 Nov 2021)

HumanaeLibertas dijo:


> ¿Sabes lo que hace CUALQUIER ANIMAL cuando no tiene escapatoria? ¿Lo sabes? Yo sí.



Se lo que esta haciendo ESTE animal:







Cuando cambie el comportamiento, me encantará daros la razon a los que aun conservais el optimismo.


----------



## HumanaeLibertas (29 Nov 2021)

grom dijo:


> Se lo que esta haciendo ESTE animal:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 853316
> 
> ...



No hablo de optimismo. Hablo de defensa propia.


----------



## grom (29 Nov 2021)

HumanaeLibertas dijo:


> No hablo de optimismo. Hablo de defensa propia.



Pues ahi los tienes, haciendo cola para la defensa propia.


----------



## OSPF (29 Nov 2021)

Esto es puta tierra quemada , un esperpento todo este circo


----------



## superloki (29 Nov 2021)

Aunque se lo digan de frente y en la cara, seguirán haciendo cola para vacunarse las dosis que les digan...









TROTAPOKER canal OFICIAL







t.me


----------



## HumanaeLibertas (29 Nov 2021)

grom dijo:


> Pues ahi los tienes, haciendo cola para la defensa propia.



Joder, que no hablo de ellos. Hablo de mí, de nosotros. Esos ya sé que son almas en pena.


----------



## INE (29 Nov 2021)

McNulty dijo:


> Yo lo que veo más gore es el tema de los niños y los viejos. Los primeros 8h diarias o más con el bozal, sus padres diciéndoles las 24h que hay un virus superletal al acecho. Si esto sigue10 años más, me pregunto como será la psicología de estas generaciones cuando tengan 20 o 30 años.
> 
> Y los viejos en el otro extremo, viendo la TV todo el día e intoxicándose con el alarmismo absurdo del oficialismo, y perdiendo los últimos años de su vida encerrados y muertos de miedo.



..

¿Y dónde están los padres para impedir ese atropello? Aplaudiendo a las 8. Aquí no se salva ni
Dios de ser escoria.


----------



## Mateo77 (29 Nov 2021)

Glaucón dijo:


> Es que ahí está el quid de la cuestión.
> El fundamento final del derecho es la fuerza, como indica Montesquieu en El espíritu de las leyes.
> ¿Cúal es el fundamento de esa llamada ley natural si el individuo no tiene fuerza para defenderla?
> Pues sin fundamento no hay legislación ni hay derecho.



La existencia de cualquier cosa se sostiene bajo un cierto orden. En la medida en que este orden desaparece la existencia se ve comprometida. Ese es el fundamento de la ley natural. Se ha pretendido imponer un orden artificial que a la vez fomente el caos y mantenga el control sobre él. Es el principio revolucionario del igualitarismo, donde el malvado tiene derecho a actuar mal y salir impune gracias a que se diluyen sobre toda la sociedad las consecuencias de sus actos. A medida que este proceso ha ido consumiendo los restos del orden cristiano previo resulta cada vez más complicada esta labor de mitigación porque las estructuras sociales debilitadas ya no son capaces de aguantar más.

Cristo viene para ofrecer el camino de conversión que lleve a restaurar plenamente la armonía de la Creación. Ofrece redención al malvado, redención que pasa por un cambio de proceder que ahora es posible gracias a la mitigación de Cristo. Esto se ha pervertido a medida que el ideario revolucionario ha calado hasta en la Iglesia, y lo que ahora se predica es impunidad. Occidente está ascendiendo al Calvario, los restos de las estructuras cristianas soportando el peso de la cruz del desorden institucionalizado. El final del proceso es un juicio que restaure el orden. Una vez consumida toda imagen visible de la obra de Cristo la sociedad implosiona porque ya no queda nada que la defienda de la ira de Dios (las consecuencias justas de los actos desordenados que atentan contra la propia existencia), y tras esto el resto preservado comienza la reconstrucción (esto está garantizado porque el objetivo de Dios es concluir la Creación restaurando la armonía, que aune el libre albedrío humano con el proceder justo). Sea este el Juicio Final o solo un anticipo imperfecto, el principio es el mismo.


----------



## Glaucón (29 Nov 2021)

Mateo77 dijo:


> La existencia de cualquier cosa se sostiene bajo un cierto orden. En la medida en que este orden desaparece la existencia se ve comprometida. Ese es el fundamento de la ley natural. Se ha pretendido imponer un orden artificial que a la vez fomente el caos y mantenga el control sobre él. Es el principio revolucionario del igualitarismo, donde el malvado tiene derecho a actuar mal y salir impune gracias a que se diluyen sobre toda la sociedad las consecuencias de sus actos. A medida que este proceso ha ido consumiendo los restos del orden cristiano previo resulta cada vez más complicada esta labor de mitigación porque las estructuras sociales debilitadas ya no son capaces de aguantar más.
> 
> Cristo viene para ofrecer el camino de conversión que lleve a restaurar plenamente la armonía de la Creación. Ofrece redención al malvado. Esto se ha pervertido a medida que el ideario revolucionario ha calado hasta en la Iglesia, y lo que ahora se predica es impunidad. Occidente está ascendiendo al Calvario, los restos de las estructuras cristianas soportando el peso de la cruz del desorden institucionalizado. El final del proceso es un juicio que restaure el orden. Una vez consumida toda imagen visible de la obra de Cristo la sociedad implosiona porque ya no queda nada que la defienda de la ira de Dios (las consecuencias justas de los actos desordenados que atentan contra la propia existencia), y tras esto el resto preservado comienza la reconstrucción. Sea este el Juicio Final o solo un anticipo imperfecto, el principio es el mismo.



Permítame usted entonces la incredulidad de Tomás.
Hasta que Cristo no aparezca a defender mis derechos que alguien me de un rifle.


----------



## Mateo77 (29 Nov 2021)

Glaucón dijo:


> Permítame usted entonces la incredulidad de Tomás.
> Hasta que Cristo no aparezca a defender mis derechos que alguien me de un rifle.



Jesús le dice a Tomás "Has creído porque has visto. Dichosos los que creen sin haber visto" (Juan 20,29)

¿Qué pierden los que no creen hasta que no ven?


----------



## Glaucón (29 Nov 2021)

Mateo77 dijo:


> Jesús le dice a Tomás "Has creído porque has visto. Dichosos los que creen sin haber visto" (Juan 20,29)
> 
> ¿Qué pierden los que no creen hasta que no ven?



No soy perfecto y Dios me dejó libre albedrío para poder acertar o equivocarme.
Mi visión no es divina, es sólo la visión de un hombre y por tanto puedo errar.
Lucharé por mi familia, por esa libertad que mencioné y por los míos. Si eso complace a Dios perfecto, si no le complace que me envíe al infierno.


----------



## El Bebé Lejías (29 Nov 2021)

etsai dijo:


> ¿Cómo mirar de nuevo a la cara a un ser querido que te ha confesado que habría que encerrar a todos los no-vacunados, separarles de sus hijos y obligarles a pincharse?
> 
> Sencillamente es imposible. Aunque se instaurara la vieja normalidad mañana mismo. Yo a esa persona no la quiero más en mi vida y su muerte me tiene que importar lo mismo que la de un mosquito.
> 
> ...



Totalmente de acuerdo.

Mencioné sólo la parte política, pues la fe en cualquier cosa que tenga que ver con nuestro régimen es ya cero a poco que se tengan dos neuronas, pero es igual o más importante las relaciones con la gente que apreciamos/apreciábamos.

Para mí es imposible volver a mirar a la cara a gente que me ha dicho que deberían encerrarme, quitarme el derecho a voto e incluso que yo no debería tener derecho a opinar porque mis ideas son peligrosas. No "conocidos", no, gente a la que considero como mis propios hermanos.

Claramente tampoco es posible una vuelta a la normalidad en el ámbito personal. Las salvajadas que se han cometido y que se están cometiendo son demasiado grandes. Aunque quisiera olvidar lo que esas personas querían hacer conmigo y con el resto de la gente que quiere mantener su independencia y su libertad para mí es imposible hacerlo.

El daño que se ha hecho y el daño que se está haciendo es mil veces peor que el virus a todos los niveles. La vuelta a atrás es imposible a poco que no se sea imbécil del todo, con ser un poquito imbécil nada más ya no se puede volver a lo de antes. Ni se puede, ni se debe querer. Aquí hay unas cuentas pendientes y hay que ajustarlas, nada de olvidar, principalmente para que esto JAMÁS se vuelva a repetir. Nada de "volver a lo de antes".


----------



## Alficoz (30 Nov 2021)

Switch_46 dijo:


> Vale, entonces explica en que mezclo verdades y mentiras.



En tu discurso.


----------



## Switch_46 (30 Nov 2021)

Alficoz dijo:


> En tu discurso.



Argumenta. No me salgas con respuestas escuetas y simplonas de ignorante de barrio. Si no argumentas, tu opinión vale lo que un trozo de mierda de perro, NADA. Si abres la boca, que sea para hablar, o es que estas más bonito con la boca cerrada? un foro es para debatir, no para soltar sandeces como la tuya.


----------



## FOYETE (30 Nov 2021)

Edto siempre fué una sub-normalidad


----------



## Orgelmeister (30 Nov 2021)




----------



## Hola leonor soy yo jacobo (30 Nov 2021)

Que no se hunda un hilo mas de 300 thanks al OP


----------



## Alficoz (1 Dic 2021)

Switch_46 dijo:


> Argumenta. No me salgas con respuestas escuetas y simplonas de ignorante de barrio. Si no argumentas, tu opinión vale lo que un trozo de mierda de perro, NADA. Si abres la boca, que sea para hablar, o es que estas más bonito con la boca cerrada? un foro es para debatir, no para soltar sandeces como la tuya.



Relee tu mierda de respuesta y lo verás. 
De todos modos sabes muy bien lo que haces, no pierdo mi tiempo contigo dándole vueltas y desmontando lo evidente. Señalo que mientes y se acabó. Aburres .


----------



## Kovaliov (27 Sep 2022)

Lukytrike dijo:


> La normalidad históricamente ha sido la dictadura, el dominio de las élites sobre el resto.
> 
> Pudimos salir de esa "normalidad" durante muchas décadas, hasta hace poco, con las pseudodemocrácias, con los estados de derecho. Parece que también las élites estaban cómodas en esa posición.
> 
> Ahora han decidido por alguna razón (superpoblación, robótica, recursos), volver a la antigua "normalidad". Quizás son ciclos.



Como decía Trevijano, estados de derecho son todos.


----------

